# Perte localisation gps iPhone 6s plus



## loloto (28 Septembre 2015)

Suite à plusieurs trajets en voiture le gps s est soudainement figé dans sa navigation !
Avez vous déjà rencontré ce probleme ?
Et cela quelque soit le logiciel plan ou Google maps


----------



## julien3838 (28 Septembre 2015)

J'ai le même problème avec un 6s! T'as trouvé d'autres gens qui ont le même problème?


----------



## loloto (29 Septembre 2015)

Pour le moment je n ai trouve personne mais comme nous sommes au tout début de la diffusion du 6s et 6s plus il faut être vigilant ! Il y a peut être un problème avec la puce gps !


----------



## pat218 (29 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour j'ai le même souçis de GPS avec un 6S mis en service dimanche dernier.  Au début la navigation se passe bien (j'utilise waze) mais au bout de 15 minutes environ le signal est perdu puis revient et repars de nouveau, comme si la puce GPS surchauffait et se mettait en sécurité. Pour lever le doute j'ai retiré la protection du téléphone mais le problème persiste.


----------



## loloto (29 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour votre réponse il y a sans doute un problème matériel si cela persiste j'espère qu Apple saura palier  à cela !


----------



## julien3838 (29 Septembre 2015)

Du coup j'hésite à appeler apple pour procéder au remplacement. Soit c'est un problème général, soit il touche quelques iPhone ...


----------



## loloto (29 Septembre 2015)

Exact j attends un peu pour voir si le problème se généralise ....


----------



## P3g4z (30 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
problème identique constaté hier en voiture :
- Appareil : iPhone6S
- Date d'achat : Pré-commande AppleStore, reçu le 25/09
- OS : iOS 9.0.1
- App : Waze 3.9.6.1
- Symptômes : coupures intermitentes du signal GPS (navigation dans Paris impossible)
- Action : redémarrage iOS -> Le problème revient au bout de quelques minutes
- Autres infos : j'avais un 2nd iPhone 6S (même commande, même iOS, même App) à ce moment là qui lui fonctionnait parfaitement

Ayant constaté le problème une seule fois, j'attend de le confirmer puis j'enverrai une demande de SAV à Apple...


----------



## pat218 (30 Septembre 2015)

Dans mon cas on peut tout à fait utiliser le GPS 10-15 min sans se rendre compte du problème, c'est après 15 min que ces pertes de signal s'intensifient ... 
Si on rajoute à cela le fait que les utilisateurs "intensif" du GPS au quotidien ne sont pas forcément la majorité, il y a donc potentiellement pas mal de personnes touchées par ce problème et qui ne le savent pas encore.


----------



## mattb (30 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Pareil pour moi sur un 6S. Avec Google Maps, Plans mais pas encore constaté sur Waze. Le problème vient après 5 à 15 minutes.


----------



## pat218 (30 Septembre 2015)

Pour info j'ai appelé le support, le problème n'est pas encore référencé. Ils ne sont pas contre un échange mais les Stores étant blindés l'opération semble compliquée pour le moment.


----------



## loloto (30 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour le retour en attendant ceux qui ont le problème peuvent le commenter sur ce fil !


----------



## AuGie (1 Octobre 2015)

Idem pour moi

iPhone 6s, j'ai restauré iCloud : bug, restauration en configuration nouvelle iPhone : idem. Au bout de 15/20 mn plus de GPS. Qu'à ça soit sur waze, maps ou plans.


----------



## LOLYLO (1 Octobre 2015)

J'espère que vous n'avez pas le même soucis que j'ai subit durant 3 mois.
iphone 6, Puce GPS soit HS soit signal très mauvais.
Parcouru les forums du monde entier car soucis peu détecté ou rare : en gros composant matériel vs soft. La conclusion est l'utilisation possible de composant différents ou défectueux sur certains lot...
La solution : échange standard par le SAV...

J'ai eu à le faire : dès récupération, GPS OK sans aucun soucis ( et wifi qui capte bcp mieux d'ailleurs...).

Espérons que cela ne soit pas le ^même soucis sur les 'S'


----------



## mattb (2 Octobre 2015)

Je viens à l'instant d'avoir le support technique qui me dit que la mise à jour 9.0.2 devrait régler le problème... Mouais....
Je ne peux pas mettre à jour avant ce week-end. Quelqu'un a essayé?


----------



## pat218 (2 Octobre 2015)

J'ai testé sur la 9.0.2 hier et pas mieux en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## AuGie (2 Octobre 2015)

Idem, ce matin, décrochage de gps !


----------



## loloto (2 Octobre 2015)

Est ce que vous avez acheté votre iphone en précommande ?!


----------



## loloto (2 Octobre 2015)

Et est ce que aucune info comme moi n apparaît dans la rubrique (info de circulation)? Quand on descend le panneau aujourd'hui ! ?


----------



## AuGie (2 Octobre 2015)

Pour moi oui. La MAJ ne change rien. Précommandé vie l'appstore


----------



## pat218 (2 Octobre 2015)

Précommande également ...


----------



## P3g4z (2 Octobre 2015)

Problème constaté une fois de plus (iOS9.0.2), cette fois avec Runkeeper et un brassard (conditions de réception GPS optimal). 
Je suis actuellement en chat avec le support Apple... à suivre

Pour illustrer le problème, voici un aperçu d'une trace réalisé avec mon ancien iPhone6 : 






et le même parcours réalisé avec mon iPhone 6S :


----------



## iphone5stiti (2 Octobre 2015)

Aucun soucis à ce niveau là pour moi pour le moment ^^ 
iPhone 6s 64go sous iOS 9.0.1 précommande le jour de la sortie sur l'Apple store


----------



## AntoineDP (2 Octobre 2015)

Même probleme 6sPlus sous 9.0.1 et 2 et même iOS 9.1beta3 Waze a du mal ! Par contre sous plans aucun soucis de mon côté !


----------



## Bichaninha (2 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour idem pour moi tous les mêmes problèmes donc je viens d'appeler le service technique appe  OK et mon demander si ja vais changer aussi la carte Sim  moi je l'ai dit oui il m'a ensuite demandé avec ma carte Sim dans un autre téléphone si le problème persiste si c'est le cas c'est problème carte Sim.que j'ai pas encore testé


----------



## Bichaninha (2 Octobre 2015)

Désolé pour mon français


----------



## P3g4z (2 Octobre 2015)

Il semblerais que le support Apple n'ai pas encore cerné le problème qui touche nos iPhones (défaillance matériel, problème logiciel...?) et soit pour l'instant dans une démarche de diagnostic (restauration, mise à jour, carte SIM?, coque particulière...) mais ils proposent néanmoins une prise en charge en réparation en cas de demande. Mais en choisissant cette solution (qui a de grande chance de conduire à un échange) il faut accepter de se séparer du précieux pendant 1 semaine... Sinon il reste le rendez-vous dans un AppleStore, pour ma part je vais tester cette solution.


----------



## huntershiva (2 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Même problème pour une iPhone 6S 64Go pré-commandé sur l'apple store ...
Le GPS décroche de temps en temps, alors que le 4S que j'ai a coté va très bien.

Premier contact avec le support. Ils préconisent de faire la mise à jour de l'IOS 9.0.2 (normale).
Je tests ça ce soir mais j'y crois pas de masses.


----------



## loloto (2 Octobre 2015)

Même problème avec la mise à jour ! Décrochage du gps de manière intempestive ! 
Je pense que je vais procéder à un échange en espérant que les modèles en circulation n'est pas ce problème !


----------



## Bichaninha (2 Octobre 2015)

Carte sime changer et toujours le même problème. Bon j'ai pris un rendez-vous pour demain matin on verra si me le echange!


----------



## mattb (3 Octobre 2015)

À tous ceux qui on le problème : avez-vous testé les applications GPS depuis une clean install ou depuis une sauvegarde iTunes/iCloud ?
(Piste Apple Care)


----------



## loloto (3 Octobre 2015)

Depuis une sauvegarde iTunes pour ma part


----------



## mattb (3 Octobre 2015)

ITunes pour moi aussi.
A creuser ?


----------



## huntershiva (3 Octobre 2015)

Egalement depuis une sauvegarde (5S en 9.0.1 -> 6S).
La MAJ en 9.0.2 n'a pas corrigé le problème pour ma part.

Je viens d'avoir le support pour la 2ème fois, il m'orientent sur deux solutions :
- La première est de réinitialiser les paramètres réseaux (perte des réseaux enregistrés type WiFi ou Bluetooth)
- Si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, faire une sauvegarde du téléphone, réinitaliser le téléphone type usine et remettre la sauvegarde.

Je tests ces solutions et je ferais un retour la dessus.


----------



## Bichaninha (3 Octobre 2015)

Je viens de le faire changer chez Apple e je repris la subgarde de l'ancien e sa marche parfaitement. Don que problème matériel.


----------



## loloto (3 Octobre 2015)

Dans quel Apple Store ? Et pour quel iphone ?


----------



## Bichaninha (3 Octobre 2015)

Velizy iPhone 6s


loloto a dit:


> Dans quel Apple Store ? Et pour quel iphone ?


velizy. iPhone 6s 16go


----------



## Saïd069 (4 Octobre 2015)

Idem pour moi, avec 6s 64go précommande et recu le 25. 
Perte de localisation et bug varte sur l'application plan ainsi que google map
Constater au bout de 5-10 mn 
J'ai pris rdv téléphonique avec apple lundi à 12:00 
Je vous tiens au jus 
A+


----------



## Coyote bleu (4 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je suis confronté au même problème sur un iPhone 6S acheté chez Bouygues en pré-commande et restauré d'après une sauvegarde faite depuis un iPhone 6.

Jamais eu aucun problème sur mes précédents iPhones, et là chaque jour je suis obligé une ou deux fois de désactiver/activer le GPS pour que Waze retrouve sa position.

J'ai essayé toutes les solutions proposées sur internet suite aux soucis que certains avaient rencontré avec iOS 8.4. Aucune d'elles ne marche vraiment, seule la réinitialisation des réglages m'a donné une journée de repos ... Il n'y a que la restauration comme un nouvel iPhone que je n'ai pas essayé pour des raisons évidentes ...

Je pensais au début à un problème logiciel étant donné que les "pannes" étaient aléatoires, et maintenant je pense de plus en plus à un défaut de mon iPhone et me prépare à prendre rendez-vous en Apple Store pour un échange.


----------



## iphone5stiti (4 Octobre 2015)

Moi à la configuration de l'iPhone j'ai mis "comme nouvel iPhone ", est ce à cause de cela que je n'ai pas de problème ?  ( iPhone 6s précommande et reçu le 25)


----------



## Coyote bleu (4 Octobre 2015)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Moi à la configuration de l'iPhone j'ai mis "comme nouvel iPhone ", est ce à cause de cela que je n'ai pas de problème ?  ( iPhone 6s précommande et reçu le 25)



Peut être mais j'ai toujours configuré mes précédents iPhones depuis une sauvegarde du précédent et cela n'a jamais posé problème ...

Un seul constat, la qualité est moins au rendez-vous ... Reste à voir si le SAV suivra !


----------



## loloto (4 Octobre 2015)

Ça n a rien à voir c est un problème hardware !


----------



## Coyote bleu (4 Octobre 2015)

loloto a dit:


> Ça n a rien à voir c est un problème hardware !



Ca a l'air d'etre le cas hélas ...


----------



## mattb (4 Octobre 2015)

J'ai de plus en plus l'impression que le souci vient d'une mauvaise récupération des sauvegardes iCloud/iTunes...
Je fais un test comme nouvel iPhone demain et bien sûr je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Coyote bleu (4 Octobre 2015)

mattb a dit:


> J'ai de plus en plus l'impression que le souci vient d'une mauvaise récupération des sauvegardes iCloud/iTunes...
> Je fais un test comme nouvel iPhone demain et bien sûr je vous tiens au courant.



J'ai récupéré mon 6S le vendredi soir, restauré le soir même la sauvegarde du 6 lui aussi sous iOS 9. Des le lendemain, lors du deux trajets effectués avec Waze j'ai été confronté au problème ...

J'ai utilisé le 6 pendant une semaine avec iOS 9 installé et restauré de la même façon, via iTunes et pas en OTA. Je n'ai été confronté à aucun problème ...

Tout ça pour dire que j'ai vraiment le sentiment que c'est lié à l'iPhone en lui même et non à des soucis d'iOS ou de restauration ...  J'en ai d'ailleurs fait 3 différentes la semaine passée et sans succès !


----------



## mattb (4 Octobre 2015)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> J'ai récupéré mon 6S le vendredi soir, restauré le soir même la sauvegarde du 6 lui aussi sous iOS 9. Des le lendemain, lors du deux trajets effectués avec Waze j'ai été confronté au problème ...
> 
> J'ai utilisé le 6 pendant une semaine avec iOS 9 installé et restauré de la même façon, via iTunes et pas en OTA. Je n'ai été confronté à aucun problème ...



Ce que tu dis va dans le sens d'un problème de restauration de sauvegarde.
Tu dis toi-même que celà ne fonctionne pas avec une sauvegarde sur un iPhone 6S, peu importe que ça fonctionne sur un iPhone 6. Je pars du principe que les deux téléphones sont différents donc pas comparable.

Sauf erreur de ma part, je constate que les problèmes de GPS font suite à une restauration de sauvegarde... pour l'instant...

Mais j'espère que vous avez raison et que c'est un problème hardware. Un échange et hop, on n'en parle plus!


----------



## Coyote bleu (4 Octobre 2015)

mattb a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, je constate que les problèmes de GPS font suite à une restauration de sauvegarde... pour l'instant...



On y verra plus clair après ton test demain alors


----------



## Saïd069 (4 Octobre 2015)

Le test a faire est de le restaurer comme nouvelle iphone et de faire le test
Si sa fonctionne alors pb de restauration de sauvegarde 
Si sa ne fonctionne pas, pb matériel 
Si sa fonctionne, deux choix : soit demander un échange, sois perdre ses donnés au détriment du GPS 
Si sa fonctionne pas, on restaure la copie de sauvegarde et demandons un échange a apple

Qui se lance avant demain ? J'ai hâte de savoir lol


----------



## Saïd069 (4 Octobre 2015)

Je pense que c'est une incompatibilité entre la restauration de sauvegarde et le 6s
Les deux indépendamment vont bien , mais la seul facon detre sur est de restaurer en tant que nouvel iPhone et de faire un test


----------



## mattb (4 Octobre 2015)

Je fais le test demain matin et Apple Store dans la foulée et je vous dis quoi!


----------



## Saïd069 (4 Octobre 2015)

Moi je suis en train de restaurer mais puree le download de l'iOS est trop long ! :-(


----------



## Coyote bleu (4 Octobre 2015)

Saïd069 a dit:


> Je pense que c'est une incompatibilité entre la restauration de sauvegarde et le 6s
> Les deux indépendamment vont bien , mais la seul facon detre sur est de restaurer en tant que nouvel iPhone et de faire un test



Ce serait quand même du grand n'importe quoi d'Apple si le prix à payer pour avoir un GPS stable était de sacrifier tout l'historique de ses données !! Autant les SMS, on petr s'y faire mais l'ensemble des photos de la pellicule


----------



## Saïd069 (4 Octobre 2015)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Ce serait quand même du grand n'importe quoi d'Apple si le prix à payer pour avoir un GPS stable était de sacrifier tout l'historique de ses données !! Autant les SMS, on petr s'y faire mais l'ensemble des photos de la pellicule


Oui je reconnais que c'est problématique mais le seul bien dans tout sa c'est que sa écarterai le problème materiel .. Ensuite pour les pressers ils perdront leur donnes au détriment du GPS sinon je pense quand meme  qu'apple se bougera pour apporter un correctif ..
À suivre..


----------



## Coyote bleu (4 Octobre 2015)

Et j'ai beau me creuser les méninges, autant je vois comment il pourrait y avoir un soucis logiciel avec la restauration (je ne dis pas que c'est le cas) mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre comme cela peut arriver avec uniquement un modèle de téléphone ... Ce genre d'incompatibilité est introduite par le logiciel et non le matériel normalement.


----------



## Coyote bleu (4 Octobre 2015)

A voir si ceux qui ont réussi à faire changer leur téléphone par Apple confirment dans le temps que cela résout le problème. Et pour quand on utilise quotidiennement Waze ou Google Map, on est vite fixé !


----------



## Bichaninha (4 Octobre 2015)

Désolé tu le monde mais je échange mon iPhone che Apple Velize jour même pas de souci mais le problème e la malgré un eutre iPhone tu neuf


----------



## Saïd069 (4 Octobre 2015)

Bichaninha a dit:


> Désolé tu le monde mais je échange mon iPhone che Apple Velize jour même pas de souci mais le problème e la malgré un eutre iPhone tu neuf


Tu as de nouveau le problème ?


----------



## Saïd069 (4 Octobre 2015)

Perso jai restaurer en tant que nouvelle iPhone et le problème persiste, donc le problème provient bien du telephone. 
Apple map a très peu planter c'est vrai, mais google map a planter au bout de 3 mn de parcours


----------



## jeje57155 (4 Octobre 2015)

À ce niveau la je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème hardware sincèrement, mais tout simplement software ... ios 9.0.2 fait boguer la puce GPS. Je pense qu'autant de personnes avec un soucis hardware de ce type n'est pas possible du moins je ne pense pas !
(je n'ai pas testé sur mon 6s plus) mais je sais que en ios 9.0.1, mon réseau téléphonique décroché, problème résolu en 9.0.2 je pense qu'ici c'est le même soucis


----------



## loloto (4 Octobre 2015)

C est rassurant ce que vous nous dites ! Faudrait il attendre une mise à jour ?!


----------



## Bichaninha (4 Octobre 2015)

Saïd069 a dit:


> Tu as de nouveau le problème ?


Oui identique


----------



## Macounette (5 Octobre 2015)

Petite question bête, dans quelle(s) langue(s) sont vos iPhone ? en français pour la plupart je pense?
Si je demande cela, c'est que pour l'instant je ne trouve pas de discussion similaire sur le net, p.ex. sur les forums anglophones (ou alors j'ai mal cherché)


----------



## manuelbatista (5 Octobre 2015)

Apparemment du faite de changer de langue ça marche nickel j'ai changé pour français suisses jusqu'à maintenant j'ai tourné toute la matinée avec waze pas de soucis


----------



## Saïd069 (5 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Apparemment du faite de changer de langue ça marche nickel j'ai changé pour français suisses jusqu'à maintenant j'ai tourné toute la matinée avec waze pas de soucis


Surprenant .. Mais écoute tant mieux ..
Tu as essayer aussi avec les autres app ? Google map, plan ?


----------



## manuelbatista (5 Octobre 2015)

Non je vais essayer


----------



## Saïd069 (5 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Non je vais essayer


En tout cas si c'est la solution franchement bravo et merci pour le partage


----------



## Saïd069 (5 Octobre 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> Petite question bête, dans quelle(s) langue(s) sont vos iPhone ? en français pour la plupart je pense?
> Si je demande cela, c'est que pour l'instant je ne trouve pas de discussion similaire sur le net, p.ex. sur les forums anglophones (ou alors j'ai mal cherché)


Idem rien trouver de similaire non plus..


----------



## Saïd069 (5 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Non je vais essayer


Verdict ?


----------



## mattb (5 Octobre 2015)

Je résume ma matinée :
- J'ai réinitialisé mon iPhone, télécharger que Google Maps et fais un tour jusqu'à l'Apple Store Opéraen provoquant une perte de signal via un tunnel: Le GPS a continué de merdouiller.
- J'explique tout le bazar à Apple, je rends le mien, ils m'en donne un autre. Dès le déballage, on le met à jour en 9.0.2, puis on restaure ma sauvegarde iCloud issue d'un 6S sous 9.0.2.
- Le retour à la maison avec le GPS se passe bien mais sans interruption de signal provoquée... Wait and see.

Je m'étais fait la remarque à propos de la langue, même si pour moi, pour l'instant, ça fonctionne à nouveau, je pense que c'est une piste à creuser.
Sur certains forums et sites anglophones, ils parlent d'un problème d'accéléromètre et boussole... Est-ce lié?


----------



## manuelbatista (5 Octobre 2015)

Mais voilà encore ça fait au moins une heure que je tourne avec Waze Google Maps il plans et ça marche nickel suite au changement de langue


----------



## manuelbatista (5 Octobre 2015)

Malgré aussi le mauvais temps qu'il fait à Paris qui fait tout gris et aussi j'ai dépassé la data chez Bouygues Telecom et ça marche parfaitement


----------



## Saïd069 (5 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Malgré aussi le mauvais temps qu'il fait à Paris qui fait tout gris et aussi j'ai dépassé la data chez Bouygues Telecom et ça marche parfaitement


D'accord merci pour tes manip. Peu tu essayer de repasser en francais francais ? 
Car en changeant de langue, le tel fait un "respring" 
Peux être que le respring en question corrige le problème ...?? À suivre


----------



## manuelbatista (5 Octobre 2015)

J'essaierai ça un peu plus tard la je viens juste d'essayer rentrer et sortir d'un tunnel et GPS il a pris aussi ton sortie du tunnel j'essayerai déjà rechangé la langue pour voir qu'est-ce que ça donne


----------



## Saïd069 (5 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> J'essaierai ça un peu plus tard la je viens juste d'essayer rentrer et sortir d'un tunnel et GPS il a pris aussi ton sortie du tunnel j'essayerai déjà rechangé la langue pour voir qu'est-ce que ça donne


D'accord donc en francais Suisse tu lui donne un 10/10


----------



## manuelbatista (5 Octobre 2015)

Parfaitement


----------



## manuelbatista (5 Octobre 2015)

Donc c'est étrange j'ai retourné en français France et tout semble fonctionner nickel donc j'essaierai demain pour voir si ça marche ou pas


----------



## Saïd069 (5 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Donc c'est étrange j'ai retourné en français France et tout semble fonctionner nickel donc j'essaierai demain pour voir si ça marche ou pas


Mmm c'est ce quil me semblais, le fait de changer de langue fait un respring, un genre de mini reset.. Il semblerai dans ton cas que sa corrige le problème .. Je testerai demain , merci encore


----------



## iphone5stiti (5 Octobre 2015)

Bon Beh j'ai finalement eux le problème ce soir en rentrent avec Waze
J'ai tel à Apple pour un échange ! je ne souhaite pas un reconditionné mais un modèle en boîte avec accessoires, ils doivent me rappeler mercredi à 12h...


----------



## pat218 (5 Octobre 2015)

Merci également pour l'info du changement de langue, pareil je teste demain.


----------



## Saïd069 (5 Octobre 2015)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Bon Beh j'ai finalement eux le problème ce soir en rentrent avec Waze
> J'ai tel à Apple pour un échange ! je ne souhaite pas un reconditionné mais un modèle en boîte avec accessoires, ils doivent me rappeler mercredi à 12h...



As tu essayer de changer de langue ?


----------



## iphone5stiti (5 Octobre 2015)

Saïd069 a dit:


> As tu essayer de changer de langue ?


Non mais je teste ca dès demain matin


----------



## Saïd069 (5 Octobre 2015)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Non mais je teste ca dès demain matin


Cool jespere que Ca va le faire


----------



## loloto (5 Octobre 2015)

De mon côté j ai fait la manip et le testerai sur un prochain trajet !
Je n ai toujours pas d indication dans l onglet aujourd'hui des conditions de circulation préconisé par Apple , avez vous des informations de circulation ?


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour désolé de vous décevoir mais pour moi aujourd'hui il remarche plus le GPS il décroche donc j'étais très content hier parce qu'il marche nickel mais aujourd'hui c'est pas le cas


----------



## Coyote bleu (6 Octobre 2015)

Pas très rassurant ça ... J'ai fait moi aussi hier le passage de français à français suisse, avant de retourner sur le français.

Jusqu'ici (trajet retour hier soir et aller ce matin au bureau) cela fonctionne correctement. Mais je ne me fait pas d'illusion, si cela ne marche pas pour vous, je ne vois pas de raisons pour que ça marche pour moi !


----------



## iphone5stiti (6 Octobre 2015)

Bonne nouvelle en changeant la langue pas de souci [emoji111]️


----------



## pat218 (6 Octobre 2015)

Pour moi ce matin juste un ou deux petits décrochages avec le français Suisse activé ... Je pense que ça atténue le problème mais je n'ai pas encore assez de recul pour le confirmer.


----------



## Saïd069 (6 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Bonjour désolé de vous décevoir mais pour moi aujourd'hui il remarche plus le GPS il décroche donc j'étais très content hier parce qu'il marche nickel mais aujourd'hui c'est pas le cas


Tu es en francais francais ou francais Suisse ?


----------



## iphone5stiti (6 Octobre 2015)

Moi je me suis mis en français Suisse


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

Ce matin au départ c'était français France impossible de se connecter après j'ai rechangé pour français suisses et au bout de quelques minutes  c'est bloqué


----------



## mattb (6 Octobre 2015)

Résumé de ma matinée avec le 6S échangé dans un Apple Store :
- Toujours le même problème de GPS
- Avec le français suisse : Toujours le même problème
- J'ai aussi essayé sans déverrouiller la carte SIM pour ne faire fonctionner que le signal GPS et cela avait l'air de mieux fonctionner.

Pour ceux qui ont une app GPS avec les cartes intégrées, pouvez-vous faire un test de trajet sans déverrouiller votre carte SIM ?

Question :
Quel est votre opérateur?
Dans quelle région/ville êtes-vous?
En ce qui me concerne : B&YOU à Paris

Et n'hésitez pas à contacter l'assistance Apple ! Plus nous sommes nombreux à signaler la cas, plus on a de chances qu'ils le prennent en compte rapidement.
J'en ai marre de les entendre dire qu'ils n'ont pas encore ce problème référencé... hmmm

Je commence aussi à chercher (sans savoir comment faire) du côté de la boussole et de l'accéléromètre comme évoqué sur les sites anglophones.


----------



## jeje57155 (6 Octobre 2015)

Ce qui confirme le fait que c'est un bogue logiciel et non matériel, Apple à intérêt à vite réagir pour le coup !


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

Moi c'est Bouygues Telecom


----------



## mattb (6 Octobre 2015)

Pour ceux qui parle une autre langue que le français ou l'anglais, pouvez-vous aller voir si le problème est constaté sur les sites des langues concernées ?
Merci


----------



## Coyote bleu (6 Octobre 2015)

Bouygues Telecom aussi de mon côté. J'ai tenté de réinitialiser les réglages réseau mais en vain. 

Aucun soucis par contre sous iPhone 6 (9.0.1) et Bouygues également mais avec un recul d'une semaine uniquement avant l'achat du 6S.


----------



## Macounette (6 Octobre 2015)

mattb a dit:


> Pour ceux qui parle une autre langue que le français ou l'anglais, pouvez-vous aller voir si le problème est constaté sur les sites des langues concernées ?


RAS sur les sites allemands, après une rapide recherche sur Google.de. Il est par contre question de problèmes GPS avec iOS 8.4...


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

Je chercher en portugais rien sour iOS 6.0.2 iPhone 6s


----------



## Macounette (6 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Je chercher en portugais rien sour *iOS 6.0.2* iPhone 6s


Je suppose que tu veux dire, "iOS *9*.0.2".


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

Oui désolé


----------



## mattb (6 Octobre 2015)

Pour l'instant, nous sommes 3 sur 3 réponses chez Bouygues... Pour l'instant...


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

Je vais essayer avec une puce orange je verrai le résultat


----------



## loloto (6 Octobre 2015)

J ai refais l expérience ce matin 
Même problème de perte gps même après avoir changé la langue !


----------



## loloto (6 Octobre 2015)

Effectivement je suis aussi sur bouygues donc ça vaut le coût de voir sur d autres opérateurs...


----------



## pat218 (6 Octobre 2015)

Idem, Bouygues ....


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

En tout cas moi ça fait une heure que je tourne avec les trois applications carte Sim Orange et aucun problème jusqu'à maintenant


----------



## mattb (6 Octobre 2015)

Tout ce qui ont répondu sont sur Bouygues... (5 sur 5 je crois) et Manuel roule avec succès chez Orange...

Pas mal tout ça...

Si ça se confirme à voir si un simple remplacement  de carte SIM règle le problème (il me semble que quelqu'un a essayé sans succès) ou mise à jour des réglages Bouygues. Sinon, changement d'opérateur!


----------



## Saïd069 (6 Octobre 2015)

Idem pour moi bouygues 
Cela dit, très peu de blocage Apres avoir changer de Langue.. Un mini blocage seulement et tout de suite décoincer.. Je l'ai fait sur 2 trajet de 10mn
Donc courte distance 
Test réalise que sur apple plan , a essayer avec les autres ..
À suivre


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

Pour moi depuis que j'ai changé la carte Sim pour une orange ça fait une heure 15 que je roule et ça a planter aucun moment


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

Désolé j'ai du mal avec le français


----------



## Saïd069 (6 Octobre 2015)

C'est quand même curieux que tous sommes chez bouygues... Mmm..


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

Je vais laisser la puce orange jusqu'à demain pour voir qu'est-ce que ça donne


----------



## Saïd069 (6 Octobre 2015)

mattb a dit:


> Résumé de ma matinée avec le 6S échangé dans un Apple Store :
> - Toujours le même problème de GPS
> - Avec le français suisse : Toujours le même problème
> - J'ai aussi essayé sans déverrouiller la carte SIM pour ne faire fonctionner que le signal GPS et cela avait l'air de mieux fonctionner.
> ...


Lorsque tu dit que Ca avait lair de mieux fonctionner , sa a du coup planter quand même ou pas du tout ??


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

Pour moi tout laisse à croire c'est un problème Bouygues


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

Mais voilà encore au bout de deux heures aucune coupure c'est quand même étrange banque problème Bouygues


----------



## mattb (6 Octobre 2015)

Juste l'air mieux car c'était difficile de se rendre compte sachant que je ne pouvait pas suivre un itinéraire, Google ne le calculant pas sans réseau.
Mais la position était toujours bonne pendant mon trajet qui n'avait duré que 10 minutes.


----------



## Saïd069 (6 Octobre 2015)

mattb a dit:


> Juste l'air mieux car c'était difficile de se rendre compte sachant que je ne pouvait pas suivre un itinéraire, Google ne le calculant pas sans réseau.
> Mais la position était toujours bonne pendant mon trajet qui n'avait duré que 10 minutes.


Dac 
Si nous arrivons à demontrer que le problème probient du réseau bouygues, on pourrai s'unir ce qui nous aiderais à etre entendu


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

J'ai juste un mot à dire avec carte Sim Orange ça marche nickel aucun souci jusqu'à maintenant


----------



## Saïd069 (6 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> J'ai juste un mot à dire avec carte Sim Orange ça marche nickel aucun souci jusqu'à maintenant


Absolument aucun pb que ce soit francais francais ou francais Suisse ? Fluide, au top ?


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

Bah je suis en français France avec puce orange et ça marche nickel


----------



## julien3838 (6 Octobre 2015)

Pareil pour moi, je suis chez Bouygues ... Ca a l'air de venir de là. 
J'ai cependant acheté un nouvel iPhone et vais rendre celui que j'ai. Si ca ne fonctionne toujours pas, je ferais changer ma sim demain. Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## manuelbatista (6 Octobre 2015)

Je déjà change la sim chez bouygue e s'était pareil


----------



## neoalexval (6 Octobre 2015)

bonsoir,
ca fait 5 jours que je lis le post car il m'arrive la même chose.
- iPhone 6S 64 Go blanc préco chez Apple
- probleme GPS sur Plan et Waze.
ET je suis aussi chez B&You


----------



## Coyote bleu (6 Octobre 2015)

Au passage la seule particularité de Bouygues est de diffuser de la 4G sur les anciennes fréquences Edge (1800 Mhz ??) par rapports à ses concurrents. D'ici à ce que la puce GPS des iPhone 6S soit perturbée par cette fréquence ...


----------



## pat218 (6 Octobre 2015)

Bilan de la journée : passer en Français Suisse retarde le problème mais ne le résoud pas, les pertes de signal GPS arrivent au bout de 30min au lieu de 15. Je suis aussi chez Bouygues, perso je pense plus à un échauffement de la puce GPS car la réception se passe bien les 15 premières minutes dans tous les cas, les problèmes commencent après. A noter aussi que les passages dans les tunnels amplifient clairement le problème (la puce cherche le signal satellite et chauffe davantage ?).


----------



## iphone5stiti (6 Octobre 2015)

Problème qui est finalement revenu même en changeant le clavier [emoji30] 
Et je suis moi aussi chez BOUYGUES


----------



## Coyote bleu (6 Octobre 2015)

Je ne pense pas que ça soit lié à un échauffement de la puce GPS, ou pas uniquement. Je dis ça sachant que toutes les personnes concernées sont chez Bouygues.


----------



## neoalexval (6 Octobre 2015)

Du coup ce problème à accéléré mon passage chez sosh


----------



## pat218 (6 Octobre 2015)

Peut être pas uniquement ... Mais si c'était une perturbation ou un problème de réglage du à l'opérateur alors la perte de signal se produirait tout de suite, et non après 15-30 min ... Après on reste dans les suppositions, espérons surtout une réaction d'Apple sur le sujet, et rapidement !


----------



## Saïd069 (6 Octobre 2015)

pat218 a dit:


> Peut être pas uniquement ... Mais si c'était une perturbation ou un problème de réglage du à l'opérateur alors la perte de signal se produirait tout de suite, et non après 15-30 min ... Après on reste dans les suppositions, espérons surtout une réaction d'Apple sur le sujet, et rapidement !


Si en changeant d'opérateur on se rend compte que le problème est résolu alors apple nas rien a voir..


----------



## julien3838 (6 Octobre 2015)

C'est presque sur que c'est un problème entre l'iPhone 6s et Bouygues télécom : les seules personnes qui se plaignent ont les deux. Et aucun sujet sur les forums étrangers comme macrumors ...


----------



## Saïd069 (6 Octobre 2015)

julien3838 a dit:


> C'est presque sur que c'est un problème entre l'iPhone 6s et Bouygues télécom : les seules personnes qui se plaignent ont les deux. Et aucun sujet sur les forums étrangers comme macrumors ...


Exactement


----------



## Saïd069 (6 Octobre 2015)

Je suis en contact avec bouygues sur tweeter, il me tienne au courant, je leur ai donner le lien du forum comme preuve que nous sommes plusieurs


----------



## loloto (6 Octobre 2015)

C est bizarre tout de même 
Je ne vois pas le rapport entre une perte de signal et l opérateur sachant que l année précédente tout fonctionnait bien sur un iPhone 6 
Je vais faire un test avec une sim free prochainement !


----------



## Saïd069 (6 Octobre 2015)

loloto a dit:


> C est bizarre tout de même
> Je ne vois pas le rapport entre une perte de signal et l opérateur sachant que l année précédente tout fonctionnait bien sur un iPhone 6
> Je vais faire un test avec une sim free prochainement !


Le signal à besoin de data et la data passe par l'opérateur ..


----------



## zbab (7 Octobre 2015)

J'ai le même problème, je suis en iPhone 6s chez Bouygues (précommandé et livré le jour de la sortie).
Je viens de découvrir ce topic car je suis embêté avec ce problème depuis la réception de mon iPhone (il me semble d'ailleurs que ça s'accentue depuis quelques jours).
Par le + grand des hasards, j'ai décidé de passer chez Free ce matin. Je serai donc en mesure de vérifier si le problème persiste en changeant d'opérateur !
A suivre ...

Zbab


----------



## zbab (7 Octobre 2015)

En fait, il y a 2 solutions :

- Soit Bouygues nous a malencontreusement refourgué un lot diPhone 6s défectueux (ce qui me semble peu plausible)
- Soit il y a bien un problème d'interférences (curieusement, sur un trajet régulier domicile/travail c'est à peu près au même endroit que le problème apparait en ce qui me concerne ...)


----------



## huntershiva (7 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je suis également chez B&You (6ème). 
Le soucis persiste après avoir essayé de :
- Mettre à jour le téléphone avec l'IOS 9.0.2
- Restaurer les paramètres réseaux
- Reset Usine du téléphone et restauration a partir d'une ancienne sauvegarde.

(*Bichanina *a changé de téléphone auprès du support Apple et cela n'a rien changé non plus ... )
Le téléphone ne serait donc pas en cause mais cela viendrait de Bouygues... ? 

Solution a essayer, changer d'opérateur. Je ferais ça dans une semaine si le problèmes n'est pas résolu


----------



## manuelbatista (7 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour le problème et bouygues hier j'ai tourné toute l'après-midi avec une puce orange aucun souci et ce matin j'ai repris la carte Sim Bouygues télécom est le problème est revenu


----------



## huntershiva (7 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Pour être sur à 100% je ferais le test sur 2 jours. Des fois tu a l'impression que tout va bien, des petites coupures rares.
Pour le moment j'ai posté une demande au support de Bouygues, et comme je pars 1 semaine, on verra ça a mon retour.


----------



## manuelbatista (7 Octobre 2015)

Oui mais je veux bien signaler OK je roule toute la journée avec le GPS on est enlèvent leur dans Paris et ce matin depuis que j'ai mis la carte Sim Bouygues le problème il est déjà venu trois fois qu'il est avec Orange zéro


----------



## manuelbatista (7 Octobre 2015)

Livreur dans Paris excusez-moi


----------



## Coyote bleu (7 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi j'ai remarqué que sur le trajet domicile, il a tendance à décrocher au même endroit et justement dans une zone où, quand je suis en communication (avec la data coupée et uniquement le nom de l’opérateur en haut de l'écran), ça coupe ... 

Sous Waze, il me laisse affiché en permanence 4G mais on sait tous que l'affichage de la qualité de réception est parfois aléatoire.

Je vais essayer de bloquer le téléphone en 3G ce soir, et voir ce que ça donne. Solution de misère je vous l'accorde mais je préfére encore faire ça avant le trajet que de devoir aller couper et rallumer le GPS dans les menus en pleine circulation ... Car bien sure, passer en mode avion via le Control Center ne règle pas le problème !


----------



## manuelbatista (7 Octobre 2015)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai remarqué que sur le trajet domicile, il a tendance à décrocher au même endroit et justement dans une zone où, quand je suis en communication (avec la data coupée et uniquement le nom de l’opérateur en haut de l'écran), ça coupe ...
> 
> ...


Bon j'ai suivi ton conseil je me suis mis en 3G le problème n'est pas venue


----------



## manuelbatista (7 Octobre 2015)

On dirait que c'est la 4G


----------



## Coyote bleu (7 Octobre 2015)

Ca tend à confirmer ce que je pensais, peut être que la puce de l'iPhone 6S est plus sensible aux fréquences sur la bande des 1600 MHz qu'exploite Bouygues. Quand le téléphone passe du 1600 MHz à une autre bande de fréquence, cela perturbe le GPS ...

C'est quand même pratique d'avoir un super téléphone capable d'avoir des débits de fou si il faut le brider en 3G pour qu'il fonctionne correctement !!

Ça ressemble plus à un soucis lié à la conception qu'à un problème dont Bouygues serait responsable, c'est uniquement l'attribution des fréquences en France qui implique Bouygues, mais la situation peut se reproduire n'importe où dans le monde si un opérateur utilise aussi la bande des 1600 MHz.


----------



## Saïd069 (7 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> On dirait que c'est la 4G


Tu as rouler longtemps en 3G avec bouygues ? aucun problème ? Et si tu passe en 4g sa plante ?


----------



## manuelbatista (7 Octobre 2015)

J'ai roulé presque toute la matinée donc pour l'après-midi je vais essayer de retourner en 4Gje vous tiens au courant tout à l'heure


----------



## manuelbatista (7 Octobre 2015)

Donc pas de soucis on 3G


----------



## loloto (7 Octobre 2015)

Merci pour l info j essaye


----------



## Saïd069 (7 Octobre 2015)

Je test aussi en 3G


----------



## Saïd069 (7 Octobre 2015)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Ca tend à confirmer ce que je pensais, peut être que la puce de l'iPhone 6S est plus sensible aux fréquences sur la bande des 1600 MHz qu'exploite Bouygues. Quand le téléphone passe du 1600 MHz à une autre bande de fréquence, cela perturbe le GPS ...
> 
> C'est quand même pratique d'avoir un super téléphone capable d'avoir des débits de fou si il faut le brider en 3G pour qu'il fonctionne correctement !!
> 
> Ça ressemble plus à un soucis lié à la conception qu'à un problème dont Bouygues serait responsable, c'est uniquement l'attribution des fréquences en France qui implique Bouygues, mais la situation peut se reproduire n'importe où dans le monde si un opérateur utilise aussi la bande des 1600 MHz.



La fréquence doit être adapte aux mobiles mis sur le marché, d'autant plus que l'on parle du 6s ..
Si seul en France est bouygues et seul au monde est également bouygues je pense que c'est à eux de revoir leur fréquence ..


----------



## Coyote bleu (7 Octobre 2015)

Je suis d'accord sur le principe, mais soyons lucides ... ils ne changeront pas de fréquences pour les utilisateurs de 6S ! D'autant que les autres smartphones, même Apple, ne sont pas concernés.


----------



## manuelbatista (7 Octobre 2015)

Voilà je suis déjà en 4G est le problème il est venu à l'instant donc je suis bloqué


----------



## Saïd069 (7 Octobre 2015)

Je viens de tester en 3G et aucun problème sur un trajet de 20 mn. 
Je test en 4g au retour et vous tiens au courant 
Sa se précise ..


----------



## pat218 (7 Octobre 2015)

Je ferai également le test en bloquant la 4G demain et je vous tiendrai au courant (sur un trajet de 30 min) ....


----------



## huntershiva (7 Octobre 2015)

Ah, super intéressant ce que vous dite là !
J'essaye également ce soir et je vous dis ça.

Pour info le support Bouygues ne se prononce pas sur le problème.
Ils font des investigations de leurs coté (lien).


----------



## neoalexval (7 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir 
J'ai fait 1h30 de route
Effectivement lorsque le gps se bloque, passer en 3G le fait capter de nouveau. Idem pour le changement de langue de fr-fr a fr-ch et inversement. 
Au retour, donc 45 mn de route, 100% du trajet en 4g et pas de problème.


----------



## Saïd069 (7 Octobre 2015)

neoalexval a dit:


> Bonsoir
> J'ai fait 1h30 de route
> Effectivement lorsque le gps se bloque, passer en 3G le fait capter de nouveau. Idem pour le changement de langue de fr-fr a fr-ch et inversement.
> Au retour, donc 45 mn de route, 100% du trajet en 4g et pas de problème.


Pas compris donc à laller pb en 4g et decoincage en 3G 
Et au retour 0 pb en 4g ?


----------



## P3g4z (7 Octobre 2015)

Confirmation du diagnostique collectif (si cela était encore nécessaire) : En ce qui me concerne le problème de "décrochage du GPS" touche mes 2 iPhone6S avec SIM Bouygues et 4G activé ! Et en analysant une trace Runkeeper je m'aperçois qu'il n'y a pas de décrochage dans les zones de moins bonne couverture réseau (et donc sans 4G)...

J'ai un rendez-vous AppleStore vendredi je vais en profiter pour expliquer tout ça. Je pense qu'il faut qu'on soit le plus nombreux possible a faire remonter le problème ainsi que les conclusions de notre analyse au SAV d'Apple et de Bouygues pour qu'ils prennent tout ça au sérieux. Même s'il s'agit d'un problème d'interférence une solution logiciel est peut être possible, en tout cas merci à ceux qui ont trouvé la solution palliative de basculer temporairement en 3G pour une utilisation stable du GPS !


----------



## neoalexval (7 Octobre 2015)

C'est ça


----------



## P3g4z (7 Octobre 2015)

N'hésitez pas à ajouter un petit mot sur le forum d'assistance Bouygues pour montrer que nous sommes nombreux (et mécontent) : http://forum.bouyguestelecom.fr/questions/968426-iphone-6s-perte-gps-b-you


----------



## loloto (7 Octobre 2015)

Bravo à tous !


----------



## julien3838 (7 Octobre 2015)

iPhone changé et carte sim changée : toujours le même problème. C'est donc bien un problème entre bouygues et l'iPhone


----------



## zbab (7 Octobre 2015)

Bon bah alors j'ai encore + hâte de recevoir ma sim Free Mobile lundi ! ;o)


----------



## Saïd069 (8 Octobre 2015)

zbab a dit:


> Bon bah alors j'ai encore + hâte de recevoir ma sim Free Mobile lundi ! ;o)


Yep tu nous oublie pas ? Lool


----------



## pat218 (8 Octobre 2015)

Je confirme également : sous Bouygues, aucun problème de décrochage GPS avec l'iphone 6S forcé en 3G ce matin (30 min de trajet en banlieue parisienne sud). Donc à priori une interférence ou une incompatibilité entre la puce GPS/4G spécifique Bouygues ....


----------



## manuelbatista (8 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour moi aussi je confirme ça fait trois heures que je roule aucun souci


----------



## huntershiva (8 Octobre 2015)

Idem pour moi, le GPS fonctionne très bien en 3G.


----------



## Coyote bleu (8 Octobre 2015)

Reste à voir maintenant si Bouygues considérera ça comme une motif suffisant à la rupture du contrat ... Perso avoir un opérateur chez lequel mon téléphone est utilisable uniquement en 3G en 2015, ça m’ennuie un peu


----------



## iphone5stiti (8 Octobre 2015)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Reste à voir maintenant si Bouygues considérera ça comme une motif suffisant à la rupture du contrat ... Perso avoir un opérateur chez lequel mon téléphone est utilisable uniquement en 3G en 2015, ça m’ennuie un peu


Moi aussi ça m'embête un peu même beaucoup  je paye une blinde mon forfait, je leur prends jamais le tel en renouvellement car mon renouvellement ne tombe pas le mois de la sortie des nouveaux iPhones ... 
Donc pour moi c'est remise ou je pars chez Orange


----------



## Saïd069 (8 Octobre 2015)

Une confirmation de plus , perte de localisation en 4g avec un trajet cette fois un peu plus long , une premiere ! Mais coupure quand même au bout de 25mn de trajet .. :-(

En 3G, Jusqu'à présent, fonctionne très bien.


----------



## zbab (8 Octobre 2015)

En fait ça a l'air quand-même assez aléatoire comme problème. Au début ça coupait juste de temps en temps. Puis pendant 3-4 jours ça s'est mis à couper quasi systématiquement. Impossible d'utiliser le GPS avec Waze. Hier ça l'a un peu refait (au trajet retour, pas à l'aller), et aujourd'hui pas du tout ...
Testé à chaque fois sur le même trajet.
Je vous tiens au courant lundi quand j'aurai changé de sim (Free Mobile).
Bon courage à tous !


----------



## P3g4z (9 Octobre 2015)

Pour le côté aléatoire de la panne (lié cependant exclusivement à la connexion 4G Bouygues), il y a peut être un lien avec : 

- la puissance d'émission, en effet celle-ci s'ajuste automatiquement en fonction de la distance du relais. Mais il n'est pas possible à ma connaissance de visualiser ce paramètre pour le confirmer.

- la température du téléphone, j'ai remarqué que le problème était plus fréquent pour moi quand mon iPhone était branché dans la voiture (donc rechargeait, donc chauffait d'avantage)

Tout cela ne sont bien sûr que des hypothèses..


----------



## manrabie (9 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
c'est mon premier post sur le site, je pensais que j'étais tout seul avec ce problème, j'ai appelé Apple qui m'ont proposé de réinitialiser le téléphone à neuf pour voir si ce n'est pas liée au matériel.
Donc moi aussi je suis chez Bouygues avec un iPhone 6s 128Go commandé chez Apple


----------



## Saïd069 (9 Octobre 2015)

manrabie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> c'est mon premier post sur le site, je pensais que j'étais tout seul avec ce problème, j'ai appelé Apple qui m'ont proposé de réinitialiser le téléphone à neuf pour voir si ce n'est pas liée au matériel.
> Donc moi aussi je suis chez Bouygues avec un iPhone 6s 128Go commandé chez Apple


Idem on est tous chez bouygues , essaye de passer en 3G , tu ne devrais plus avoir de problème


----------



## manuelbatista (9 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour je ne sais pas vous mais moi c'est après-midi j'ai pas eu de problème en 4G c'est assez étrange


----------



## manuelbatista (9 Octobre 2015)

Autant pour moi j'ai parlé trop vite le problème il vient d'arriver


----------



## manuelbatista (9 Octobre 2015)

Il a au moins tenu trois heures


----------



## iphone5stiti (9 Octobre 2015)

Toujours le même problème des que je passe en 4G !!! Ça commence à me faire c**** sérieusement !! 
J'appelle demain pour avoir des explications et des remises sinon je pars..


----------



## romktt (9 Octobre 2015)

loloto a dit:


> Suite à plusieurs trajets en voiture le gps s est soudainement figé dans sa navigation !
> Avez vous déjà rencontré ce probleme ?
> Et cela quelque soit le logiciel plan ou Google maps



iPhone 6s reçu le 25 septembre : 64Go, puce Samsung, logiciels utilisés : Waze + Google Maps.
Problème de figeage au bout de quelques minutes (entre 5 et 15 minutes).
Réseau Bouygues Telecom. 
J'attends de savoir si je quitte Apple ou Bouygues.


----------



## romktt (9 Octobre 2015)

P3g4z a dit:


> N'hésitez pas à ajouter un petit mot sur le forum d'assistance Bouygues pour montrer que nous sommes nombreux (et mécontent) : http://forum.bouyguestelecom.fr/questions/968426-iphone-6s-perte-gps-b-you



 Quand on veut répondre il est affiché :
*HTTP Status 404*

*Je pense que cela est bien entendu voulu ... Merci Bouygues *


----------



## Saïd069 (9 Octobre 2015)

romktt a dit:


> iPhone 6s reçu le 25 septembre : 64Go, puce Samsung, logiciels utilisés : Waze + Google Maps.
> Problème de figeage au bout de quelques minutes (entre 5 et 15 minutes).
> Réseau Bouygues Telecom.
> J'attends de savoir si je quitte Apple ou Bouygues.


Si tu soupçonne la puce ce n'est pas sa .. J'ai lautre et le même problème ;-)


----------



## mattb (10 Octobre 2015)

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faille en vouloir à Bouygues comme beaucoup le laisse entendre. L'iPhone 6 fonctionnait très bien, pas le 6S...
Les fréquences utilisées par Bouygues (1600) n'ont jamais gêné le GPS de l'iPhone 6.
Je ne suis pas persuadé de ce que je dis mais j'aurais tendance à penser que c'est à Apple de réagir.


----------



## pat218 (10 Octobre 2015)

Les fréquences sont attribuées, en France, par l'ARCEP. Bouygues n'a pas décidé de son propre chef d'émettre à telle ou telle fréquence, il a acheté aux enchères (et on parle en milliards) ce droit, comme tous les autres.

S'il s'avère (attendons les résultats des expertises ...) que c'est bien la bande de fréquences utilisées par la 4G de Bouygues qui interfère avec la puce GPS ou tout autre organe du téléphone monté par Apple, je crains que ce soit ce dernier qui doive revoir sa copie (un rappel en masse ? une solution logicielle ?). Les constructeurs de téléphones connaissent les bandes de fréquences utilisées dans chaque pays, c'est à eux de faire en sorte que leurs appareils soient compatibles.

Après il y a peut-être aussi des solutions côté réseau : un réglage, la puissance de certains équipements, il peut y avoir des dizaines de causes, donc attendons un peu .... l'essentiel est qu'une solution soit trouvée dans les prochains jours.

Dans le cas contraire, comme beaucoup d'entre vous je ne resterai pas avec un téléphone 4G et un abonnement 4G d'un côté, et des réglages en 3G de l'autre ... donc soit l'affaire se médiatise et il y aura davantage de pression sur Apple et Bouygues (au final combien de gens sont touchés ?) pour trouver cette solution, soit cela reste en l'état et je quitterai Bouygues à mon grand regret pour retrouver la 4G ET le GPS.


----------



## P3g4z (10 Octobre 2015)

pat218 a dit:


> Les fréquences sont attribuées, en France, par l'ARCEP. Bouygues n'a pas décidé de son propre chef d'émettre à telle ou telle fréquence, il a acheté aux enchères (et on parle en milliards) ce droit, comme tous les autres.
> 
> S'il s'avère (attendons les résultats des expertises ...) que c'est bien la bande de fréquences utilisées par la 4G de Bouygues qui interfère avec la puce GPS ou tout autre organe du téléphone monté par Apple, je crains que ce soit ce dernier qui doive revoir sa copie (un rappel en masse ? une solution logicielle ?). Les constructeurs de téléphones connaissent les bandes de fréquences utilisées dans chaque pays, c'est à eux de faire en sorte que leurs appareils soient compatibles.
> 
> ...



Je partage complètement cet avis, c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai expliqué au "Genius" que j'ai rencontré hier à l'AppleStore. Il a compris le problème et pris en compte (et au sérieux) notre analyse en assurant qu'il allait faire remonter le problème. Lorsqu'il a évoqué un éventuel problème venant du réseau Bouygues je lui ai rappelé que le téléphone qu'il commercialisait était certifié compatible avec cette bande de fréquence...

À voir donc si Apple réagi rapidement ou si notre salut viendra d'un opérateur conçurent.

Dernière piste comme tu l'évoque, peut être devrions nous contacter un média (spécialisé ou pas) friand de scandale pour augmenter la pression sur les acteurs concernés ?!


----------



## Sir.Nry (11 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je tenais simplement à m'inscrire sur la liste des personnes concernés, exactement le même soucis mais aussi un soucis de boussole qui se calibre en permanence (visible une fois qu'on active la visibilité de l'icône pour les services systèmes). Peut être est-ce lié au même problème..


----------



## iphone5stiti (12 Octobre 2015)

Est ce que par hasard quelqu'un a essayé de mettre ( ou à ) son iPhone sous iOS 9.1 bêta pour voir si le problème avait disparu?


----------



## manuelbatista (12 Octobre 2015)

AntoineDP a dit:


> Même probleme 6sPlus sous 9.0.1 et 2 et même iOS 9.1beta3 Waze a du mal ! Par contre sous plans aucun soucis de mon côté !


[emoji16]


----------



## fredseg (12 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour même problème pour moi avec un 6S+ Bouygues qui affole runkeeper ! J'espère que Bouygues et Apple trouveront la solution.


----------



## rbart (12 Octobre 2015)

Je confirme aussi le souci avec mon 6S et chez B&you.
Semi-marathon la semaine dernière: il a rajouté plus d'un km de distance avec Runtastic alors que c'était parfait dans la même config avec mon iPhone 5 (et 4G 1800).


----------



## iphone5stiti (12 Octobre 2015)

Je viens de passer avant de partir sous iOS 9.1 pour l'instant tout fonctionne nickel  !


----------



## manuelbatista (12 Octobre 2015)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Je viens de passer avant de partir sous iOS 9.1 pour l'instant tout fonctionne nickel  !


Est-ce que ça marche toujours pour toi


----------



## Paul2005 (12 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai ce problème aussi...

Iphone 6s 64, bouygues, avec réengagement 24 mois! Si le problème n'est pas résolu ou que je ne peut pas changer c'est très embetant...

Peut-etre un problème logiciel, en espérant que le précédent post donne des news de ios 9.1!!


----------



## Saïd069 (12 Octobre 2015)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Je viens de passer avant de partir sous iOS 9.1 pour l'instant tout fonctionne nickel  !


Merci pour le test , alors , quoi de beau ??


----------



## iphone5stiti (12 Octobre 2015)

Saïd069 a dit:


> Merci pour le test , alors , quoi de beau ??


Mdr rien de beau, mais le problème semble résolu [emoji111]️


----------



## wiloupioupiou (12 Octobre 2015)

Alors je peux vous assurer que ça ne marche pas en 4G Bouygues avec IOS 9.1 Beta 4, comme d'habitude ça peut marcher 15minutes voir plus mais sur un trajet de 4 heures , déconnecté 8 fois !



iphone5stiti a dit:


> Mdr rien de beau, mais le problème semble résolu [emoji111]️


----------



## iphone5stiti (12 Octobre 2015)

wiloupioupiou a dit:


> Alors je peux vous assurer que ça ne marche pas en 4G Bouygues avec IOS 9.1 Beta 4, comme d'habitude ça peut marcher 15minutes voir plus mais sur un trajet de 4 heures , déconnecté 8 fois !


Ah ouai ? [emoji35][emoji35]. Fait chier, ce matin j'ai pas eu de souci en espérant que pour moi le problème soit résolu


----------



## Saïd069 (12 Octobre 2015)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Ah ouai ? [emoji35][emoji35]. Fait chier, ce matin j'ai pas eu de souci en espérant que pour moi le problème soit résolu


Continu quand même les test, visiblement les 6s n'ont pas tous les meme puces .. ;-)


----------



## AntoineDP (12 Octobre 2015)

Mon 6sPlus en 9.1 beta 4 je perds toujours la localisation de temps en temps ! Mais le probleme viendrai de bouygues et serait donc le seul opérateur à émettre sur la bande 1800mHz en 4G dans le monde? 
C'est une question ! Je ne suis pas calé en réseaux mobiles ou alors juste des connaissances de bases mais pas le fonctionnement reel !


----------



## loloto (12 Octobre 2015)

Merci Igeneration d avoir sorti un article ce matin sur le problème !
Car il faut faire remonter l information !


----------



## iphone5stiti (12 Octobre 2015)

Retester encore ce soir pendant 1h et aucune anomalie pourtant je suis en 4G ! Vraiment bizarre je ne comprends plus rien.. À voir si cela dure


----------



## Saïd069 (12 Octobre 2015)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Retester encore ce soir pendant 1h et aucune anomalie pourtant je suis en 4G ! Vraiment bizarre je ne comprends plus rien.. À voir si cela dure


La bêta 5 est sorti


----------



## Saïd069 (12 Octobre 2015)




----------



## cali92 (12 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir a tous,

Je suis chez Orange et même problème que vous sur un iphone 6S plus.
Waze, plan, icoyote Rien de fonctionne correctement au niveau GPS

C'est le seul problème que j'ai avec ce tel

Je vais essaye de changer de carte Sim demain en boutique et refaire les Tests, mais j'ai comme l'impression que je suis le seul dans ce cas ??


----------



## loloto (12 Octobre 2015)

Ah oui c est important ce que vous nous dites car on est tous chez Bouygues avec ce problème récurent de gps et de 4g !


----------



## djpoulet (12 Octobre 2015)

J'apporte ma voix au fil de discussion. 
Je rencontre exactement le même problème avec un iPhone 6s Plus chez Bouygues Télécom et un iPhone 6s chez B&You. 
Les deux téléphones sont en 9.0.2 et fonctionnent avec les même SIM que sur les téléphones précédents avec lesquels il n'y avait aucun problème (iPhone 6 Plus et iPhone 5). 
Espérons que Bouygues et Apple trouvent le correctif rapidement c'est vraiment pénalisant.


----------



## cali92 (12 Octobre 2015)

Pour plus de précisions: le 6s+ est sous la 9.02 sans restauration d'une ancienne sauvegarde.
ma carte Sim était avant dans un Iphone 6 qui lui n'avait aucun problème (reseau Orange également)


----------



## Saïd069 (12 Octobre 2015)

cali92 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous,
> 
> Je suis chez Orange et même problème que vous sur un iphone 6S plus.
> Waze, plan, icoyote Rien de fonctionne correctement au niveau GPS
> ...


Moi j'ai comme l'impression que tu boss pour bouygues


----------



## zbab (13 Octobre 2015)

J'ai reçu ma sim Free aujourd'hui. Test avec Waze sur 60 km de trajet aujourd'hui, et plus aucun décrochage ...
Le problème a donc l'air d'être résolu en changeant d'opérateur.


----------



## manuelbatista (13 Octobre 2015)

Saïd069 a dit:


> Moi j'ai comme l'impression que tu boss pour bouygues


Sœur tu que je teste une sim orange toute une d'EMI  journée


----------



## manuelbatista (13 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Sœur tu que je teste une sim orange toute une d'EMI  journée


Désolé pour le français


----------



## manuelbatista (13 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Sœur tu que je teste une sim orange toute une d'EMI  journée


Et ça. Marché nickel


----------



## Saïd069 (13 Octobre 2015)

zbab a dit:


> J'ai reçu ma sim Free aujourd'hui. Test avec Waze sur 60 km de trajet aujourd'hui, et plus aucun décrochage ...
> Le problème a donc l'air d'être résolu en changeant d'opérateur.


Je crois savoir ce qu'il nous reste à faire..


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Désolé pour le français


Il y a le lien "Editer" pour ça.


----------



## cali92 (13 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour a tous

Je serais donc le seul a être sous Orange ??? pas de chance. j'ai essaye ce matin d'enlever la carte sim , de rebooter le téléphone et en mode GPS seul (sans triangulation sim) cela ne marche pas mieux sous waze ou plan (par contre icoyote lui semble fonctionner ).

Je ne suis donc pas sur que changer la carte sim chez Orange fasse quelque chose mais bon je vais essayer 

PS: je ne travail pas pour Orange


----------



## manuelbatista (13 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour ce matin je fais le test en iOS 9.1 b5 et ça fait au moins trois heures que je tourne sans aucun souci en espérant que ça continue


----------



## iphone5stiti (13 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Bonjour ce matin je fais le test en iOS 9.1 b5 et ça fait au moins trois heures que je tourne sans aucun souci en espérant que ça continue


Enfin quelqu'un qui n'a plus de problème sous iOS 9.1 bêta


----------



## Saïd069 (13 Octobre 2015)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Enfin quelqu'un qui n'a plus de problème sous iOS 9.1 bêta


Toi aussi tû en as plus mais avec la bêta 4 c'est sa ?


----------



## manuelbatista (13 Octobre 2015)

Apparemment le iOS 9.1b5 comble le problème


----------



## manuelbatista (13 Octobre 2015)

[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35] et merde le problème vient d'arriver il a au moins tenu cinq heures sans interruption


----------



## pat218 (13 Octobre 2015)

Le problème étant avéré, ce serait bien d'avoir une communication officielle de la part de Bouygues ou d'Apple sur le sujet ...


----------



## neoalexval (13 Octobre 2015)

Hello
Pour ma part c'est curieux. Je suis encore chez Bouygues, ma portabilité est prévue pour samedi. Et depuis mon départ, je n'ai plus de problème.
Je suis pourtant toujours avec 9.0.2

Édit :  Bon et bien il a suffit que je reprenne la route pour que le problème revienne.


----------



## cali92 (13 Octobre 2015)

Bon et bien j'ai changé de Sim Orange et le problème est toujours la












Je vais essayer de passer en IOS 9.1 beta5 pour voir si cela fait quelque chose mais M.....je suis le seul Orange ??


----------



## Saïd069 (13 Octobre 2015)

cali92 a dit:


> Bon et bien j'ai changé de Sim Orange et le problème est toujours la
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je crois que tu es le seul chez orange ..


----------



## Saïd069 (13 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35] et merde le problème vient d'arriver il a au moins tenu cinq heures sans interruption


Dommage.. Et sa c'est decoincer rapidement ?


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (13 Octobre 2015)

Idem pour moi sur 6s obtenu hier soir. Je l'utilise depuis ce matin avec waze, et perte du signal GPS. Étant donné que j'ai un modèle TSMC, je n'ai vraiment pas envie d'en changer. J'espère qu'il ne s'agit que d'unbug informatique...


----------



## MacSedik (13 Octobre 2015)

Après le chipgate, le GPSgate je me disais aussi qu'on manquait de Gate en ce moment... bref, j'attend mon iPhone 6S je verrai bien


----------



## manuelbatista (13 Octobre 2015)

Saïd069 a dit:


> Dommage.. Et sa c'est decoincer rapidement ?


Non pas du tout je t'ai obligé d'éteindre le portable GPS bloqué


----------



## Saïd069 (13 Octobre 2015)

Jean Claude Dusse a dit:


> Idem pour moi sur 6s obtenu hier soir. Je l'utilise depuis ce matin avec waze, et perte du signal GPS. Étant donné que j'ai un modèle TSMC, je n'ai vraiment pas envie d'en changer. J'espère qu'il ne s'agit que d'unbug informatique...


Bouygues aussi ?


----------



## mattb (13 Octobre 2015)

A propos de TSMC, vous avez quel version de processeur? TSMC ou Samsung? Est-ce que ça pourrait avoir une influence ?

Moi: iPhone 6S / TSMC / 9.0.2 / Bouygues / 3G ok / 4G pas ok.


----------



## manuelbatista (13 Octobre 2015)

mattb a dit:


> A propos de TSMC, vous avez quel version de processeur? TSMC ou Samsung? Est-ce que ça pourrait avoir une influence ?
> 
> Moi: iPhone 6S / TSMC / 9.0.2 / Bouygues / 3G ok / 4G pas ok.


SoC TSMC


----------



## manuelbatista (13 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> SoC TSMC


N71map


----------



## neoalexval (13 Octobre 2015)

TSMC pour moi aussi
 Mais il me semble que certains avaient aussi un processeur Samsung


----------



## mattb (13 Octobre 2015)

Rappel :
Pour savoir si votre iPhone est équipé d'un processeur TSMC ou Samsung, il faut télécharger l'application BMSSM (gratuit), l'ouvrir puis aller dans l'onglet System et à Model, si c'est indiqué N71mAP ou N66mAP alors c'est TSMC, si c'est indiqué N71AP ou N66AP alors c'est un Samsung.


----------



## MacSedik (13 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> N71map



je pense que les puces samsung sont plus présentes dans les iPhones CDMA (j'ai lu ça sur MacGé) et les SoC TSMC sont plus présente dans les iPhone GSM (de l'ordre du 60/40)


----------



## cali92 (13 Octobre 2015)

Bon et bien après test sur le retour du Taf Même chose ce soir

Moi: iPhone 6S+ / Samsung / 9.1.beta5 / Orange / 3G pas ok / 4G pas ok

Je suis donc le seul a avoir ce prob sous Orange ??

Dans la famille nous avons 3 iphones 6s : tous des samsung 2 sous Orange et un sous Bouygues et tous on le problème de GPS
(super j'ai vraiment tiré de Gros lot)


----------



## loloto (13 Octobre 2015)

Merci une nouvelle fois à Igeneration d avoir fait remonter le problème a Bouygues qui travaillerait à un correctif !
On attends donc l opérateur au tournant sans mauvais jeu de mot !


----------



## manuelbatista (13 Octobre 2015)

En tout cas pour moi j'ai testé la puce orange toute la journée et aucun souci que avec Bouygues c'est la merdes


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2015)

cali92 a dit:


> Bon et bien j'ai changé de Sim Orange et le problème est toujours la
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chez orange et aucun soucis


----------



## Saïd069 (13 Octobre 2015)

loloto a dit:


> Merci une nouvelle fois à Igeneration d avoir fait remonter le problème a Bouygues qui travaillerait à un correctif !
> On attends donc l opérateur au tournant sans mauvais jeu de mot !


Tu as linfo que bouygues travaille sur un correctif ?


----------



## loloto (13 Octobre 2015)

Va voir l article paru aujourd'hui ! Sur Igeneration


----------



## iphone5stiti (14 Octobre 2015)

Après la résolution du problème sous iOS 9.1 bêta 4 pendant 2 jours le problème vient de réapparaître... Je suis dégouté --'


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (14 Octobre 2015)

Oui, Bouygues aussi.


----------



## AntoineDP (14 Octobre 2015)

Je redonne ma contribution ! Toujours un 6s plus modèle TSMC sous iOS 9.1b5 au cas où !
Ce matin un aller retour Nice Marseille ! Aller : impossible d'accrocher plus de 10 secondes jusqu'à une erreur de parcours ou la tout c'est mis à ré fonctionner nickel jusqu'à l'arrivé dans Marseille ou la ... Plus rien (merci c'est là que j'en avais le plus besoin)
Retour : quasi impossible d'accrocher plus de 5 secondes un signal correct malgré des passages où le réseau était en 3G. Puis MIRACULEUSEMENT le signal est reapparu sans crier Gard au passage dans les alpes maritimes (je ne sais pas si c'est lie mais c'est arrivé exactement au panneau département des alpes maritimes) puis de Nice, passage au bureau puis direction Antibes ou la pas de signal et les approximations étaient complètement farfelues (jusqu'à faire un coup en avant un coup en arrière) et le retour Antibes c'est fait sans soucis jusque dans le centre ville de Nice ! Le tout en 4G !
Voilà so jamais bouygues ou Apple nous lisent  ...


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (14 Octobre 2015)

J'ai effectivement l'impression que les secteurs géographiques y jouent...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2015)

Je suis en montagne et pas de soucis


----------



## cali92 (14 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir a tous

bon étant le seul a avoir le problème sous Orange j'ai réfléchis pas mal aujourd'hui et j'ai trouve: je sais c'est nul mais j'ai changé de coque pour l'iphone 6s et cette dernière est aimantée.(pour le support de la voiture)
j'ai enlevé la coque et hop plus de problème (qui après réflexion est logique).

Bref le problème a bien l'air d’être Bouygues centrique

bonne fin de soirée


----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2015)

cali92 a dit:


> Bon et bien j'ai changé de Sim Orange et le problème est toujours la


Tu as tenté une réinitialisation des paramètres réseau?
Edit: autant pour moi, je n'avais pas vu ton dernier message. 



Jean Claude Dusse a dit:


> Étant donné que j'ai un modèle TSMC, je n'ai vraiment pas envie d'en changer.


Dommage car ce "problème" n'en est finalement pas vraiment un….  entre 2-3% d'autonomie en moins et un GPS qui fonctionne, perso, je n'hésite pas longtemps.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (15 Octobre 2015)

Hello, cela fait 1 hrs que je roule avec les paramètres réseau de l'iphone bloqué sur la 3G.

Je peux vous confirme pour ma part qu'en cette position, le problème est résolu.

Il s'agit donc bien d'un problème Bouygues avec sa 4G sur le 6S...

Ah bah non, même en3 G [emoji53]

Mais le problème est moindre.


----------



## P3g4z (15 Octobre 2015)

Apple ferais bien de se bouger un car si notre diagnostique est le bon, nous ne sommes qu'au début du "4G-1800Mhz-GPS-Gate" de l'iPhone 6S. 
En effet si aujourd'hui Bouygues est le seul opérateur à utiliser cette bande de fréquence en 4G, Orange et Free devraient aussi l'utiliser dès le début de l'année prochaine :

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/free...les-frequences-dans-les-1800-mhz-39824712.htm

http://www.silicon.fr/4g-orange-commence-deploiement-de-reseau-1800-mhz-123243.html


----------



## Macounette (18 Octobre 2015)

Si c'était un problème Apple plutôt que Bouygues, on en aurait entendu parler dans d'autres pays où la fréquence 1800 MHz est aussi utilisée...


----------



## city1 (18 Octobre 2015)

@Macounette effectivement et Bouygues a annoncé prochainement un correctif http://www.igen.fr/iphone/2015/10/b...-6s-bouygues-travaille-sur-un-correctif-93414 

Le problème doit donc venir de l'opérateur


----------



## P3g4z (18 Octobre 2015)

city1 a dit:


> @Macounette effectivement et Bouygues a annoncé prochainement un correctif http://www.igen.fr/iphone/2015/10/b...-6s-bouygues-travaille-sur-un-correctif-93414



Oui... enfin la réaction de Bouygues est surtout commercial et politiquement correcte, répondre « _avoir eu connaissance de ce problème_ » et « _travailler à sa résolution_ » c'est surtout se laisser du temps et calmer les clients. En aucun cas il s'agit de la reconnaissance officielle d'une défaillance de leur réseau et encore moins l'annonce d'un correctif !



city1 a dit:


> Le problème doit donc venir de l'opérateur



Etant donné les symptômes je suis quand même curieux d'avoir une explication technique pouvant impliquer l'opérateur ?! Et le " Senior Advisor IOS FR" que j'ai eu au téléphone vendredi pour faire le point sur ce problème n'avait pas tendance à rejeter la faute sur Bouygues mais cherchait plutôt a identifier un éventuel problème d'interférence au niveau de l'iPhone....

Bref, attention aux conclusions hâtives et aux baratins des commerciaux non techniciens !


----------



## city1 (18 Octobre 2015)

En attendant, tous les utilisateurs rencontrent les problèmes avec Bouygues.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (18 Octobre 2015)

Oui et moi j'en ai marre !


----------



## P3g4z (18 Octobre 2015)

city1 a dit:


> En attendant, tous les utilisateurs rencontrent les problèmes avec Bouygues.



 Et avec un iPhone 6S ou 6S+


----------



## city1 (18 Octobre 2015)

@Jean Claude Dusse en effet ça a l'air assez pénible comme problème


----------



## loloto (18 Octobre 2015)

Idem aujourd'hui pour moi ça devient insupportable !


----------



## manuelbatista (19 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour est-ce que quelqu'un a eu le problème avec la nouvelle mise à jour Waze?


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (19 Octobre 2015)

J'y suis en 3G forcée, en intérieur proche  ouverture ça bug. En voiture pour le moment RAS.


----------



## manuelbatista (19 Octobre 2015)

Rebonjour je suppose que le problème c'est logiciel pour faire le test j'ai fait un jailbreak et j'ai plus eu des soucis GPS


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (19 Octobre 2015)

Le jailbreak est dispo en 9.0.2 sur 6S ?


----------



## manuelbatista (19 Octobre 2015)

Oui ça va faire presque une semaine


----------



## manuelbatista (19 Octobre 2015)

Jean Claude Dusse a dit:


> Le jailbreak est dispo en 9.0.2 sur 6S ?


http://en.pangu.io


----------



## Sir.Nry (19 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Rebonjour je suppose que le problème c'est logiciel pour faire le test j'ai fait un jailbreak et j'ai plus eu des soucis GPS



Bonjour, en quoi le Jailbreak résoud le problème GPS? Je ne vois pas le rapport, vous avez utilisé un tweak en rapport avec le GPS ou juste Jailbreaké l'iPhone ?


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (19 Octobre 2015)

Super merci. F.lux fonctionne bien dessus ?


----------



## Saïd069 (19 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Rebonjour je suppose que le problème c'est logiciel pour faire le test j'ai fait un jailbreak et j'ai plus eu des soucis GPS


Tu es rester longtemps en 4g ?


----------



## manuelbatista (19 Octobre 2015)

Saïd069 a dit:


> Tu es rester longtemps en 4g ?


Toute la journée


----------



## manuelbatista (19 Octobre 2015)

Sir.Nry a dit:


> Bonjour, en quoi le Jailbreak résoud le problème GPS? Je ne vois pas le rapport, vous avez utilisé un tweak en rapport avec le GPS ou juste Jailbreaké l'iPhone ?


Juste jailbrek


----------



## neoalexval (19 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je suis "paché sez sosh" et me voila donc sur le réseau orange. Avec Waze, 1h10 de voiture aujourd'hui et RAS.


----------



## revher (19 Octobre 2015)

A manuelbattista notamment:
C'est très intéressant d'apprendre que le GPS fonctionnerait avec un IOS 9.0.2 jailbreaké. Je mets le conditionnel car plusieurs fois vous avec vous avez écrit:
"Autant pour moi j'ai parlé trop vite le problème il vient d'arriver" après deux heures d'essai, puis une autre fois après 5 heures d'essai, une phrase équivalente. Ce n'est pas pour vous blâmer, bien au contraire, toutes vos informations sont intéressantes. Il reste néanmoins difficile de rouler 5 heures en France sans quitter la 4G, et il faudrait vraisemblablement un test d'une demie-heure d'embouteillage en ville.`

J'ai eu une panne systématique au bout d'environ 20 minutes en ville sous 4G.

Mais je n'ai pas compris tout à fait la manip du passage en 3G; certes le GPS refonctionne mais pour combien de temps ? Et pourquoi donc ne pas repasser de suite en 4G. Faut-il vider le cache en éteignant l'Iphone 6s ?

Quant au jailbreak, effectivement je ne vois pas trop le rapport.
J'ai acheté mon IPhone 6s à l'Apple store, donc indépendamment de Bouygues Télécom. J'ai mis ma carte sim Bouygues et au bout de 20 minutes, Waze et Plan sont perdus.

Je suis d'abord retourné à l'Apple store ce vendredi car je pensais que c'était un problème connu. Il n'en était rien, et les des Genius bar ne connaissaient pas grand chose au GPS: "Mais si cela fonctionne en WIFI ce n'est donc pas un problème de GPS" et autres bêtises. J'ai fini par leur expliquer qu'un Iphone peut très bien fonctionner en mer ou en montagne sans réseau. C'est d'ailleurs en le coupant qu'on a ainsi un GPS qui ne consomme pas plus qu'un GPS de montagne (par exemple avec l'appli MotionX-gps). Aujourd'hui, Google map permet d'avoir des cartes dans le "cache" et il devient inutile d'acheter une carte sim à l'étranger si on ne cherche qu'à se retrouver dans le taxi ou à pied, il suffit d'avoir visualisé depuis un WIFI, la zone où on ira.

Je leur ai aussi expliqué que malheureusement la puce gps/3G était unique chez Apple si bien qu'il n'y avait pas de gps sur l'IPAD de base car chez Samsung, la tablette de base peut être emportée en pleine mer et elle vous donnera la position de votre bateau sur une carte marine.
En effet, la puce GPS y est installée indépendamment du 3G; une seconde puce 3G est incorporée pour la version luxe avec abonnement Internet.

Finalement, ils m'ont dit que je pouvais changer d'Iphone 6s et ils ont commencé à procéder à l'échange (jusqu'à 14 jours après l'achat); mais, étant à côté d'un IPAD je suis tombé sur votre forum et ai bien compris que le changement était inutile. Entre temps, les gens d'Apple s'étaient renseignés et me disaient que l'échange était possible mais qu'il leurs semblait inutile.

Comme il me restait quelques jours d'attente possible, je suis rentré et ai suivi votre forum. De plus, samedi, j'ai appelé Bouygues Télécom et là aussi on jouait à ne pas avoir entendu parler de ce problème ... que c'était déjà arrivé en 8.4 (nous avions déjà vu ce bogue avec les gens d'Apple) et que sûrement les techniciens de Bouygues travaillaient dessus et ... que je ne manquerai pas d'être informé (par quelle voie ? Silence). Elle m'a notamment expliqué qu'elle préférait avoir recours à "ses" techniciens plutôt qu'aux forums, ce à quoi j'ai évidement répondu que malheureusement "ses" techniciens n'avaient apparemment pas testé leur Iphone 6s avec le super réseau 1800 Mhz de Bouygues qui sera bientôt utilisable en janvier par d'autres opérateurs.
Il est vrai que mon Iphone fait du 50m/bits en 4G (avec l'appli libre Speedtest) contre 10m/bits en Wifi ADSL et que c'est un vrai bonheur.

Bref, confronté à une absence de communication tant de la part d'Apple que de Bouygues Télecom, je ne sais toujours pas s'il s'agit d'un problème software (auquel cas ce n'est pas grave du tout) ou hardware (tant du côté d'Apple que des émetteurs Bouygues). J'ai lu sur igen.fr que quelqu'un a un problème identique aux Emirats mais le témoignage n'est pas assez précis pour avoir la certitude que les Iphones 6s  branchés au 4G LTE 1800 Mhz posent tous un problème.

Somme toute, même si je n'ai plus de durée d'engagement chez Bouygues, je n'ai pas voulu changer d'opérateur et ai usé de mon droit de rendre mon Iphone 6s à Apple en attendant des jours meilleurs, c'est-à-dire qu'une information officielle ou très argumentée nous parvienne.
J'ai été remboursé de l'intégralité. Merci à ce forum.


----------



## loloto (19 Octobre 2015)

Oui même problème perte de signal


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (19 Octobre 2015)

@ revherc:

C'est fou !


----------



## Fulks78 (20 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour je suis possesseur d'un iPhone 6S chez B and You et étant sur la Beta Publique 9.1 j'ai pu constater ce problème (jusqu'a la version 4 de cette Beta) avec l'application Waze. Waze a été mis à jour très récemment et mon iPhone aussi avec la version 5 de la Beta 9.1.
Hier je l'ai testé pendant 3h et à ma grande surprise aucune perte de réseaux en 4G.
Reste à tester d'autre application comme Plan ou Google Map afin de déterminé si 9.1 règle définitivement ce problème (car je ne pense que Bouygues ait levé le petit doigt ou lancé une mise à jour silencieuse).


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (20 Octobre 2015)

@Fulks78

Si ce que tu dis de Bouygues est avéré. Ce sont des BA... !!


----------



## zbab (20 Octobre 2015)

Pour ma part, après 1 semaine de switchage chez Free Mobile, je confirme que le problème est réglé : plus aucun décrochage depuis.
Je me posais toutefois la question suivante : y a-t-il des abonnés Bouygues sur iPhone 6s / 6s + à qui le problème n'arrive pas ? Ou bien cela concerne-t-il tous les iPhone 6s / 6s + sur Bouygues, sans exception ?


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (21 Octobre 2015)

Bon j'ai eu Bouygues ce matin car je me suis décidé à leur râler dessus.
Ils veulent que je change de sim. Je le ferai à 14 h 30. Si le problème persiste, il veulent me changer de téléphone. Adieu de le TSMC ? Je n'ai pas envie de changer de phone ! J'ai eu l'apple care pour un autre problème. J'ai fait plusieurs re-install etc.
Le problème ne vient pas de l'iPhone mais bien de Bouygues et ils ne veulent pas communiquer dessus ! J'ai tout juste réussi à obtenir 5 € de réduction sur la prochaine facture car je leur ai dit que je le bénéficiais pas de ma 4 G depuis 1 semaine. 
J'en ai marre !


----------



## Saïd069 (21 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Juste jailbrek


Alors , plus rien après le jailbreak ??


----------



## loloto (21 Octobre 2015)

Ok tenez nous informer après le changement de la carte SIM bouygues ! Mais j'ai bien peur que le problème persiste ...


----------



## manuelbatista (21 Octobre 2015)

Saïd069 a dit:


> Alors , plus rien après le jailbreak ??


Bonjour aussi étrange que c'est j'ai pas eu de problème jusqu'à maintenant sachant que j'ai conduit toute la journée tous les jours avec GPS


----------



## manuelbatista (21 Octobre 2015)

loloto a dit:


> Ok tenez nous informer après le changement de la carte SIM bouygues ! Mais j'ai bien peur que le problème persiste ...


Moi aussi j'avais changé la carte Sim est problème ne disparaissait pas


----------



## manuelbatista (21 Octobre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Bonjour aussi étrange que c'est j'ai pas eu de problème jusqu'à maintenant sachant que j'ai conduit toute la journée tous les jours avec GPS


Le GPS c'est mon outil de travail


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (21 Octobre 2015)

Carte sim changée. Je vous tiens au jus...


----------



## pat218 (21 Octobre 2015)

A voir si la 9.1 officielle corrige les choses, en tous cas il n'y a rien d'explicite dans sa release-note ....
N'étant pas béta-testeur mais client, et payant pour de la 4G ET un GPS, ce problème devient lassant ....


----------



## pat218 (21 Octobre 2015)

Pour info sur les forums Bouygues aujourd'hui (http://forum.bouyguestelecom.fr/questions/968426-iphone-6s-perte-gps-b-you) :
Nous sommes toujours en phase d'analyse de ce dysfonctionnement.
Nous attendons de connaitre la cause précise de celui-ci ainsi qu'une date de mise en place d'un correctif.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (22 Octobre 2015)

Échange standard du téléphone vendredi ! J'ai envie de garder mon TSMC. D'autant plus si un chgt de tel est inutile au 1 res lectures du forum de Bouygues. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## magaretz (22 Octobre 2015)

Idem pour moi sur 6s obtenu hier soir. Je l'utilise depuis ce matin avec waze, et perte du signal GPS. Étant donné que j'ai un modèle TSMC, je n'ai vraiment pas envie d'en changer. J'espère qu'il ne s'agit que d'unbug informatique...


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (22 Octobre 2015)

La mise à jour 9.1 ne résout pas le problème [emoji107]


----------



## yanikfiat (22 Octobre 2015)

Salut,

J'ajoute ma pierre à l'édifice, exactement les mêmes problèmes que vous.

- iPhone 6S
- Opérateur Bouygues Télécom, forfait B&You 24/24 3Go
- Décrochage du GPS après quelques minutes d'utilisation sur Google Maps et Plans.

J'ai tenté (sans succès) :

- Hard reboot
- Restauration comme nouvel iPhone

Vivement le correctif opérateur.

Bien à vous


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (22 Octobre 2015)

Le terme "correctif" utilisé par le modo de Bouygues est suffisamment vague pour englober de solutions que nous n'imaginerions pas. 
Restons prudents


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (22 Octobre 2015)

Genre, s'ils balancent à tout le monde : échange de téléphone.
Ça traduit qu'ils rejettent ma faute sur Apple et se dédouanent ainsi d'un geste commercial.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (22 Octobre 2015)

Je vais refuser l'échange demain en attendant d'en savoir plus.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (22 Octobre 2015)

Je veux garder un TSMC.


----------



## Macounette (22 Octobre 2015)

Et pourquoi donc?  Les tests les plus récents démontrent clairement qu'il y a très peu ou pas de différence entre CPUs TSMC et Samsung... ce truc est en passe de devenir une véritable légende urbaine 
Perso, je n'échangerais pas mon "Samsung" qui tourne comme une horloge et tient 10% de plus que mon ancien 6 Plus, contre une licorne magique sortie droit d'un mirage  qui pourra à son tour avoir d'autres problèmes cachés...


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (22 Octobre 2015)

Tu as globalement raison.
Retirons donc cette donnée de l'échiquier. Mon doute est alors sur la réelle nécessité de le changer puisque pour le moment, aucune information concrète ne filtre de la part de Bouygues sur le sujet. Laissant ainsi planer le doute sur la certitude incontestable de l'origine du problème. 
Je vais ressayer une puce autre opérateur dans mon téléphone avec le GPS. Je l'avais déjà fait mais sur place. Là, je réactiverai la 4 G et le ferai pdt 30 mn env en réelle mobilité.
Je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## jfkm (22 Octobre 2015)

Pour ma part, 6S PLUS (Samsung), opérateur SFR.

Testé sur 500 kms avant hier, Waze et Plans, aucun soucis, avec des passages en 3G et 4G (Saint-Brieuc/Rennes/ Nantes Aller-Retour).

Hier lors de l'achat chez Darty d'un DD Externe wifi, en ai parlé au vendeur qui me vantait une promo actuelle sur Bouygues comme opérateur fixe + Mobile.

Il semblait lui aussi avoir eu des retours de clients chez Bouygues.

Il paraitrait quand même que le soucis est donc bien lié à l'opérateur, et non matériel ou software...


----------



## pat218 (22 Octobre 2015)

En ce qui me concerne, pas d'échange ou de manip gratuites et sans garantie (genre restauration ou autres) tant qu'on n'y voit pas plus clair ...


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (22 Octobre 2015)

Cela fait 40 mn qie je suis avec mon phone en 4G sur la puce Orange d'une amie. 0 soucy !!! Pour les mêmes trajets. Je fais tous les jours exactement les mêmes trajets. 8 hrs par jour 5 jrs sur 7


----------



## cl97 (22 Octobre 2015)

Si le problème vous est insupportable (ce que je peux comprendre si il est utilisé comme un outil professionnel) ne demandez pas un changement de téléphone, ça ne sert à rien changez d'opérateur provisoirement


----------



## P3g4z (22 Octobre 2015)

cl97 a dit:


> Si le problème vous est insupportable (ce que je peux comprendre si il est utilisé comme un outil professionnel) ne demandez pas un changement de téléphone, ça ne sert à rien changez d'opérateur provisoirement



[...] ou définitivement car vu la motivation affichée par Bouygues ...

http://mobile.free.fr
http://www.sosh.fr
http://boutique.orange.fr/mobile
http://www.sfr.fr/telephonie-mobile/


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (22 Octobre 2015)

Oui enfin vu que je suis réengager pdt 2 ans...


----------



## P3g4z (22 Octobre 2015)

Jean Claude Dusse a dit:


> Oui enfin vu que je suis réengager pdt 2 ans...



Si les ingénieurs de Bouygues sont incapable d'identifier et de résoudre le problème, les commerciaux eux sont capable d'accorder une rupture de contrat pour ce motif tout à fait légitime. Un courrier recommandé et quelques coups de fil et je pense qu'ils préfèreront régler ça discrètement à l'amiable.


----------



## city1 (22 Octobre 2015)

P3g4z a dit:


> Oui... enfin la réaction de Bouygues est surtout commercial et politiquement correcte, répondre « _avoir eu connaissance de ce problème_ » et « _travailler à sa résolution_ » c'est surtout se laisser du temps et calmer les clients. En aucun cas il s'agit de la reconnaissance officielle d'une défaillance de leur réseau et encore moins l'annonce d'un correctif !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors je tire encore des conclusions trop hâtives. Les nombreux problèmes ne me donnent-ils pas raison ? Il y a un lien de causalité certain entre Bouygues et les problèmes de GPS


----------



## P3g4z (23 Octobre 2015)

city1 a dit:


> Alors je tire encore des conclusions trop hâtives. Les nombreux problèmes ne me donnent-ils pas raison ? Il y a un lien de causalité certain entre Bouygues et les problèmes de GPS



Il n'y a aucun doute la dessus, les 300 messages de ce forum ne font que le confirmer !

Mais ce que je vous dis c'est que Bouygues étant le seul opérateur à l'heure actuelle à exploiter la bande 1800Mhz en 4G, le problème vient peut être d'un souci de conception de l'iPhone 6S qui se créé des interférences qui perturbent la réception GPS lorsque cette bande de fréquence est utilisé en émission/réception.

Pour étayer mon hypothèse je vous rappelle que seuls les iPhone 6S/6S+ en 4G chez Bouygues sont touché, s'il y avait un défaut au niveau de réseau comment expliquez vous que les iPhone 6 et autre smartphones concurrents fonctionnent eux parfaitement sur le même réseau ?

Bref, ce n'est pas parce que seuls les abonnés Bouygues sont touchés que le problème vient du réseau Bouygues (étant donné la particularité de leur réseau), c'est la mise en garde que je faisais. 
En tout cas puisque nous sommes clients tant d'Apple que de Bouygues sur ce coup là, il me semblerait normal que ces 2 entreprises se bougent le *** pour trouver une solution, quelle qu'elle soit !


----------



## huntershiva (23 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour *P3g4z*,

Je penche effectivement sur la même théorie que toi, a savoir la nouvelle antenne 4G le l'iPhone 6S. (sans aucune preuve bien sur )
Après dire qu'un acteur est fautif, c'est loin d’être facile (si la faute est avérée). Sortez les avocats 

Bref, en attendant il faut patienter en 3G pour ceux qui vivent du GPS (comme moi) ou changer d'opérateur si vous le pouvez.
Bouygues continue d'investiguer :
http://forum.bouyguestelecom.fr/questions/968426-iphone-6s-perte-gps-b-you


----------



## P3g4z (23 Octobre 2015)

> Si nous ne répondons pas avec vos questions avec un timing précis, c'est que pour l'instant nous n'en avons pas.
> 
> Nous comprenons bien que seuls les possesseurs d'iPhone 6s sur le réseau Bouygues rencontrent ce dysfonctionnement, mais de la même maniere, c'est également le seul modèle vendu chez nous qui le rencontre.
> 
> ...



baratin, baratin et bientôt 1 mois que le problème a été signalé à Bouygues comme à Apple ...


----------



## MacSedik (25 Octobre 2015)

à titre de comparaison voici mes captures d'écran concernant mon utilisation de l'iPhone 6S la première semaine. pour information c'est un iPhone 6S avec une puce Samsung, j'hésite encore à l'échanger mais je veux d'abord avoir votre avis. Alors j'ai une utilisation centrée comme tout le monde sur internet : Spotify, Tweetbot 4, Facebook, Instagram... vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Sir.Nry (25 Octobre 2015)

MacSedik a dit:


> à titre de comparaison voici mes captures d'écran concernant mon utilisation de l'iPhone 6S la première semaine. pour information c'est un iPhone 6S avec une puce Samsung, j'hésite encore à l'échanger mais je veux d'abord avoir votre avis. Alors j'ai une utilisation centrée comme tout le monde sur internet : Spotify, Tweetbot 4, Facebook, Instagram... vous en pensez quoi ?



Bonjour,

Moi je trouve que ton téléphone a une très bonne autonomie ^^, je pense que le mien (6S Samsung aussi) ne tient pas aussi longtemps


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (25 Octobre 2015)

Euh pardon, éclairez ma modeste lanterne svp. Mais que vient faire l'autonomie la dedans ?


----------



## MacSedik (25 Octobre 2015)

pour éclairer ta lanterne : j'ai remarqué que depuis mon passage au 6S par rapport au 6 le réseau est moins bon et mon téléphone consomme beaucoup en cellulaire donc c'est pour ça.


----------



## MacSedik (25 Octobre 2015)

Sir.Nry a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi je trouve que ton téléphone a une très bonne autonomie ^^, je pense que le mien (6S Samsung aussi) ne tient pas aussi longtemps


c'est cool non mais avec l'histoire du réseau + GPS + puce ça m'a un peu dégouté mais je compte le garder il est performant niveau hardware


----------



## iphone5stiti (26 Octobre 2015)

MacSedik a dit:


> pour éclairer ta lanterne : j'ai remarqué que depuis mon passage au 6S par rapport au 6 le réseau est moins bon et mon téléphone consomme beaucoup en cellulaire donc c'est pour ça.


Enfin quelqu'un qui as le même avis .. Hier j'ai fait 7h en utilisation intense ( jeux, Facebook, mails, safari ...) avec 16h de veille tout ca en wifi et il me restait 20% 
Mais dès que j'active le réseau cellulaire bye bye la batterie, en 4-5 h d'utilisation je suis à 10%!


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (26 Octobre 2015)

Ok, je comprends mais ce n'est pas le sujet du post. J'ai d'ailleurs créé un post sur ce sujet qui n'a pas beaucoup de succès. Pardon mais je ne crois pas qu'il faille trop diluer le sujet principal car sinon nous risquons d'en perdre le fil.


----------



## MacSedik (26 Octobre 2015)

Jean Claude Dusse a dit:


> Ok, je comprends mais ce n'est pas le sujet du post. J'ai d'ailleurs créé un post sur ce sujet qui n'a pas beaucoup de succès. Pardon mais je ne crois pas qu'il faille trop diluer le sujet principal car sinon nous risquons d'en perdre le fil.


désolé mec, sinon pour participer à la discussion j'ai eu un échange avec le service client bouygues concernant les problèmes de GPS et la personne (sur Twitter à travers le compte officiel de Bouygues tel) m'a dit qu'ils travaillent dessus et qu'ils donneront une réponse dans les prochains jours (bref langue de bois).


----------



## pat218 (27 Octobre 2015)

Pour justement revenir au sujet du post, Bouygues avait annoncé une communication hier, lundi, si j'ai bonne mémoire .... A minima communiquer des causes et une date de résolution .... Sauf erreur de ma part, et en tant que client, je n'ai rien vu passer et je m'estime légitimement lésé et laissé en plan.
Concrètement on a un téléphone vendu (cher) avec de la 4G ET un GPS, et un opérateur qui nous propose soit l'un soit l'autre ... Je ne sais toujours pas concrètement qui est fautif, mais côté utilisation il y a une nuance, et surtout aucune communication derrière ... 
Ne sachant pas si ce sera résolu ou pas, et si oui si ça le sera demain ou dans 6 mois, l'histoire va devoir monter d'un cran.
Est-ce que quelqu'un s'est renseigné auprès d'associations de consommateurs ou autres recours ?


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (27 Octobre 2015)

Je vais le faire. Je suis abonné à La CLCV...


----------



## revher (27 Octobre 2015)

Un lien intéressant pour connaître la localisation de l'antenne 2G/3G/4G et sa fréquence suivant l'opérateur choisi. Il suffit de décocher 2G et 3G par exemple: http://www.antennesmobiles.fr/index.php?geo&show

Il y également  une/des appications dont celle de l'agence nationale des fréquences d'où émanent les données rapportées par les opérateurs à savoir CARTORADIO datant du 14 octobre 2015.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (27 Octobre 2015)

Ah oui intéressant.


----------



## pat218 (28 Octobre 2015)

Autre info intéressante, la recherche "4G GPS interference" remonte pas mal de pages datant de 2011 ou même plus récentes !!!

Depuis les technos ont sans doute progressé et les équipements ont sans doute évolué, mais le fait que les fréquences 4G de certains équipements réseau et les GPS puissent entrer en conflit n'est pas nouveau ... c'est en tous cas quelque chose à tester sérieusement avant de commercialiser (ou d'accueillir sur son réseau) un téléphone qui embarque les 2.

Je ne connais pas le détail des équipements du réseau 4G de Bouygues, ni de la puce GPS montée par Apple, mais on est en droit de penser que le problème de 2011 qui a failli créer des zones "hors GPS" à cause d'interférences de fréquences 4G est de nouveau d'actualité ...


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (28 Octobre 2015)

Ouch !


----------



## pat218 (29 Octobre 2015)

Le problème prend une ampleur internationale : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7297160?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## P3g4z (29 Octobre 2015)

Et cela réussira peut à convaincre les plus septique que le problème (et donc la solution) ne vient pas de Bouygues mais du fabriquant de cet iPhone6S !!!


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (29 Octobre 2015)

Ces users anglo-saxons utilisent-ils la bande 1800 Mhz pour avoir le même problème ?

Ça craint vraiment cette histoire!


----------



## pat218 (29 Octobre 2015)

Ce qui semble se préciser, c'est que la puce GPS montée dans les iPhones 6S et 6S+ ne réussit pas à faire son travail de localisation lorsque les fréquences de certaines balises en 4G sont présentes.
Après selon les relevés pris sur le terrain il va falloir voir qui est fautif, sur le papier les normes de fréquences et les seuils de puissance sont clairs, donc :
- soit certaines balises de l'opérateur sont trop puissantes ou s'étalent un peu trop en fréquence, 
- soit la puce GPS ne localise pas en présence de signaux 4G tout à fait corrects ...
A mon humble avis dans tous les ças c'est pas simple à déterminer (vu les conséquences les relevés seront remis en cause, refaits ...), j'espère me tromper dans l'analyse car si c'est ça, logiciellement ça semble difficile à corriger ...


----------



## Macounette (29 Octobre 2015)

P3g4z a dit:


> Et cela réussira peut à convaincre les plus *septique *que le problème (et donc la solution) ne vient pas de Bouygues mais du fabriquant de cet iPhone6S !!!


Dans la fosse !


----------



## P3g4z (29 Octobre 2015)

pat218 a dit:


> - soit certaines balises de l'opérateur sont trop puissantes ou s'étalent un peu trop en fréquence,



Oui, enfin le bon fonctionnement GPS+4G des iPhone 5, iPhone 5S, iPhone 6 et autres Samsung Galaxy et Sony Xperia témoigne à priori de la conformité des BTS Bouygues en 1800Mhz ! Pour moi tout accable les antennes, composants ou agencement des 2 à l'intérieur de l'iPhone 6S ...



Macounette a dit:


> Dans la fosse !



Au temps pour moi, je parlais bien des *sceptiques* .
J'espère vous avoir plus convaincu sur le fond (de la fosse) que sur la forme


----------



## guntar (30 Octobre 2015)

À priori Bouygues à mis à jour son profil opérateur version 22.5.1 au lieu de 22.0, peut-être que ça règlera les problèmes d'interruption du GPS.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (30 Octobre 2015)

Où as-tu vu ça ?


----------



## guntar (30 Octobre 2015)

Là…
http://www.igen.fr/ios/2015/10/ios-92-la-premiere-beta-publique-est-disponible-93632


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (30 Octobre 2015)

Ah cool ! Et y constates-tu une différence ?


----------



## guntar (30 Octobre 2015)

Je te dirais ça dès que j'aurais acheté mon iPhone 6s+


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (30 Octobre 2015)

Aahahah ok.


----------



## P3g4z (31 Octobre 2015)

Avec un rayonnement médiatique (un peu) plus important espérons que ça bouge ...

http://www.igen.fr/iphone/2015/10/i...on-ne-touchent-pas-que-bouygues-telecom-93641
https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/266788/iPhone+6s+GPS+disconnection+with+4G++LTE+1800Mhz
http://cheapnewphones.blogspot.fr/2015/10/iphone-6s-gps-problems-with-bouygues.html


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (31 Octobre 2015)

Ouep. Si la v 9.2 règle ça, et la baisse de réception une fois le service de localisation activé,  que j'évoque dans un post que j'ai créé. Ce serait Byzance !


----------



## revher (1 Novembre 2015)

J'ai trouvé ce dossier très instructif sur la 4G+ tout particulièrement  en ce qu'il concerne Bouygues Telecom : http://www.frandroid.com/dossiers/2...-tres-haut-debit-mobile-chez-bouygues-telecom


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (1 Novembre 2015)

Ok. Pardon mais je ne comprends pas bien le lien entre cet article et notre problème.


----------



## bigou 2 (1 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous et merci d'avoir ouvert ce post qui répond à mes premières interrogations concernant mon iphone 6S et les pertes de signal GPS sous Waze !

J'ai un IPhone 6S 64Go acheté il y a 2 semaines chez BT (mon opérateur Télécom) en boutique et Waze est mon GPS ...

Après un départ catastrophique en we sur Bordeaux (perte constantes de signal GPS !) j'ai fait cet après midi le retour par 400km de route et en 3G aucun décrochage !

Merci déjà de cette avancée et en attendant la solution définitive au problème


----------



## revher (2 Novembre 2015)

Le lien sur le très haut débit 4G+, plus haut, montre notamment la difficulté de trouver une fréquence adéquate. 800Mhz (Orange) a une portée plus large, 2600 Mhz (Orange, Free) a une vitesse plus rapide mais une portée moindre. En choisissant (est-ce un choix) 1800Mhz Bouygues trouve un compromis qui devrait être suivi par les autres opérateurs en janvier prochain (si j'ai bien compris). Malheureusement, il semble que 1800Mhz n'existe qu'en Europe (en Allemagne, en Suède, en Tchécoslovaquie) et n'a pas fait l'objet de tests approfondis par Apple (1700Mhz aux US) (ni par Bouygues ni les autres opérateurs européens O2).

Ce qui n'est pas encore clair pour moi, c'est de savoir si ce sont les trois fréquences 800, 1800, 2600 Mhz et le large spectre qui en résulte qui créent des interférences illisibles par le récepteur GPS de l'Iphone 6s, L1 (1575,42 MHz) et L2 (1227,60 MHz), ou si c'est seulement la fréquence 1800Mhz. Il semble vrai d'après cet article ou d'autres que plus la largeur de bande offerte (3 bandes pour Bouygues) plus on peut accepter de monde mais également plus les interférences sont grandes. Comme tous ces problèmes d'interférence avaient été résolus avec l'Iphone  6, il semble que ce soit la taille ou la position physique des différentes puces qui ait changé (https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+6s+Teardown/48170 step 17, Qualcomm MDM9635M LTE vs MDM9625M) ou la position des antennes ou encore autre chose de physique. 

Il me semble en effet que si cela pouvait être réparé par soft par Apple, cela aurait déjà été fait depuis 1 mois et demi. 

Si on peut rendre son Iphone 6s, soit pour un 6, soit en attendant le 7, c'est préférable, même si Apple s'engagera vraisemblablement à les remplacer; mais quand ?


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (2 Novembre 2015)

Ok, ton explication est très bonne. Elle établit en effet un lien beaucoup plus  évident avec le post. 
En revanche, pardonnes-moi encore une fois mais ton lien URL reste sans   rapport avec le post.


----------



## P3g4z (2 Novembre 2015)

@Jean Claude Dusse : *revher *cherche juste à partager des informations techniques intéressantes et pertinentes concernant les particularités du réseau 4G Bouygues. Ce sont ces particularités qui mettent en évidence le problème d'interférences des iPhone 6S, voilà le rapport avec le post.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (2 Novembre 2015)

Ok.


----------



## Ansari69 (2 Novembre 2015)

Je confirme, je suis en bêta 9.2 avec nouveau profil Bouygues Telecom (22.5.1) et je n'ai pas eu la perte du signal lors de mon dernier run de 12km le WE dernier. J'avais eu ce probleme lors d'une course a pied, et avec Waze. 
Depuis, en 9.2 et nouveau profil, plus de probleme avec mon appli de running et Waze....


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (2 Novembre 2015)

Bêta public ?


----------



## Ansari69 (2 Novembre 2015)

Oui....je suis inscrit au programme beta public


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (2 Novembre 2015)

Ok. Vaut-elle peine de passer de dessus pour régler ce problème ? Ou bien est-elle encore trop bugged ?


----------



## revher (2 Novembre 2015)

Je pense que cela vaut le coup de confirmer (je n'ai plus d'Iphone 6s) car Bouygues vient de dire, il y a 40 minutes, qu'ils (avec Apple) ne proposent pas encore de correctif; mais c'est vrai qu'ils ne s'avouent pas non plus vaincus, c'est-à-dire d'abandonner une solution logicielle. Bouygues écrit en effet (http://forum.bouyguestelecom.fr/questions/968426-iphone-6s-perte-gps-b-you) : 

_Et effectivement, le point commun de tous les opérateurs touchés semble être lié avec le fait de proposer de la 4G sur la bande des 1800MHz (attention, ce n'est encore à l'heure actuelle qu'une hypothèse vu la complexité du déploiement réseau) et si nous sommes pour le moment le seul opérateur en France à le proposer, nos petits camarades devraient bientôt en faire de même.

Nous échangeons donc quotidiennement avec Apple afin de déterminer l'origine de ce dysfonctionnement pour pouvoir proposer un correctif.

A l'heure actuelle, je n'ai pas plus d'informations à vous communiquer, mais je m'engage à revenir vers vous pour faire un point sur la situation jeudi dans l'après-midi (ou bien entendu avant si du nouveau apparait)._

Attendons donc les tests des volontaires.


----------



## revher (2 Novembre 2015)

Je ne sais pas si une solution logicielle du genre, "if iphone 6s then no 1800Mhz", fonctionnerait. L'Iphone 6s fonctionnerait donc avec une carte sim Bouygues de la même manière qu'une carte sim Orange, c'est-à-dire sur les seules deux autres bandes 800 et 2600Mhz) et si c'était le cas, Bouygues accepterait-il du point de vue commercial que les utilisateurs d'Iphone 6s n'utilisent pas la bande 1800Mhz ?  Pourquoi pas, à la condition qu'un Iphone 7 sorte corrigé de façon à justifier le déploiement en 1800Mhz de Bouygues mais également des autres opérateurs qui doivent s'y mettre en janvier prochain. 
Si la solution logicielle ne bride pas la bande 1800Mhz alors bravo; mais qu'en saurons-nous ? C'est l'avantage d'un système libre comme Android que d'être transparent. Espérons qu'Apple et Bouygues le seront un peu aussi !


----------



## P3g4z (2 Novembre 2015)

revher a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si une solution logicielle du genre, "if iphone 6s then no 1800Mhz", fonctionnerait. L'Iphone 6s fonctionnerait donc avec une carte sim Bouygues de la même manière qu'une carte sim Orange, c'est-à-dire sur les seules deux autres bandes 800 et 2600Mhz) et si c'était le cas, Bouygues accepterait-il du point de vue commercial que les utilisateurs d'Iphone 6s n'utilisent pas la bande 1800Mhz ?  Pourquoi pas, à la condition qu'un Iphone 7 sorte corrigé de façon à justifier le déploiement en 1800Mhz de Bouygues mais également des autres opérateurs qui doivent s'y mettre en janvier prochain.
> Si la solution logicielle ne bride pas la bande 1800Mhz alors bravo; mais qu'en saurons-nous ? C'est l'avantage d'un système libre comme Android que d'être transparent. Espérons qu'Apple et Bouygues le seront un peu aussi !



Peut être qu'une solution logiciel moins radicale est possible comme l'inhibition des émissions LTE sur la bande 1800Mhz pendant l'actualisation de la position GPS ?! Le rafraîchissement de la puce GPS s'effectuant à environ 1Hz ça laisse du temps pour les échanges de data (d'autant plus qu'il reste comme tu le rappelle 2 autres bandes de fréquences potentiellement disponibles)


----------



## rbart (3 Novembre 2015)

P3g4z a dit:


> Peut être qu'une solution logiciel moins radicale est possible comme l'inhibition des émissions LTE sur la bande 1800Mhz pendant l'actualisation de la position GPS ?! Le rafraîchissement de la puce GPS s'effectuant à environ 1Hz ça laisse du temps pour les échanges de data (d'autant plus qu'il reste comme tu le rappelle 2 autres bandes de fréquences potentiellement disponibles)


Il y a effectivement la solution sale de désactiver la 4G de façon silencieuse pendant l'usage du GPS, ou de désactiver la bande 1800, ce qui revient à désactiver la 4G Bouygues qui utilise de façon très majoritaire cette frequence pour avoir une bonne couverture.
Espérons une vraie solution, et pas un bricolage de la sorte.
L'avantage, c'est que ça tombe sur Apple, et que ça va finir par faire du bruit.
Ca serait tombé sur Huawei ou Wiko ...


----------



## Yannickdu69 (3 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour j'ai le.meme.soucis :
J'ai un début de solution quand j'utilise waze et que le GPS décroche :

Je vais dans:
Réglage > confidentialité > service de localisation (que je mets sur NON et ensuite sur de nouveau sur OUI) 

Et bim le GPS S'y retrouve jusqu'à que ça replante.


----------



## revher (3 Novembre 2015)

C'est ainsi effectivement qu'avait été corrigé un bug de la version 8.4. Mais savez-vous si c'est simplement la position GPS par triangulation 4G qui repart ou si effectivement si c'est la triangulation véritable (et donc très précise) par les satellites qui est activable à nouveau par cette manip.


----------



## revher (3 Novembre 2015)

@Ansari69 : Avez-vous testé la première beta 9.2 ou la seconde qui vient de sortir (http://forums.macrumors.com/threads/apple-seeds-second-ios-9-2-beta-to-developers.1934768/). Et vos tests de bonne tenue de GPS sont-ils confirmés ? Merci


----------



## Yannickdu69 (3 Novembre 2015)

Je ne sais pas du tout si c'est la position gps par triangulation ou non...
Sinon je suis en ios 9.1..


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (4 Novembre 2015)

So ? What about 9.2 b2 ?


----------



## revher (6 Novembre 2015)

Bouygues dit hier jeudi (même source): _
Certaines personnes semblent voir un mieux avec la dernière bêta d'iOS 9.2 mais le problème ne semble pas avoir encore totalement disparu
Je reviens vers vous lundi soir prochain au plus tard afin de faire un nouveau point sur la situation.
Bonne soirée à tous et merci pour votre patience et votre compréhension.
David, Woobee Expert Bouygues Telecom_

Ce n'est pas gagné à court terme...


----------



## loloto (9 Novembre 2015)

A ce jour toujours pas de correctifs ni d Apple ni de bouygues ca commence à faire long !


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (9 Novembre 2015)

Il a laissé un mot sur le forum Bouygues.


----------



## loloto (9 Novembre 2015)

Ah pouvez vous m'envoyer le lien ?


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (10 Novembre 2015)

http://forum.bouyguestelecom.fr/questions/968426-iphone-6s-perte-gps-b-you#answer_2220758


----------



## wiloupioupiou (16 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Pour information depuis 48h et 500km plus tard ... Aucun décrochage GPS en 4G Bouygues sous la beta3 d' IOS 9.2 !!


----------



## loloto (17 Novembre 2015)

Magnifique enfin !


----------



## yanikfiat (19 Novembre 2015)

Petite info, je suis allé hier dans l'Apple Store de Bordeaux, j'avais rdv avec le Genius Bar.
J'ai parlé du décrochage à la spécialiste, elle n'était pas au courant. Elle est partie voir un de ces collègues, et est revenu avec cette réponse : "Il faut changer d'opérateur !"
J'ai gentiment dit que c'était "pas cool" !
C'est étonnant que les spécialistes ne soient pas tous au courant de ce problème ! Apple n'a pas fait de note interne aux spécialistes concernant cette antenne gate ? Y'a t-il vraiment des discussions Apple-Bouygues sur le sujet ? Je me pose encore toutes ces questions !

Après je lui ai parlé de l'autre problème qui concernait mon 6S, ç-à-d qu'il se raye hyper vite alors que j'en prends soin, à plus de 800€ le joujou je trouve ça abusé, surtout que le verre est traité pour être ultra résistant et anti-rayures.
Elle a pas tergiversé, elle me l'a changé direct contre un neuf ! ^^

Voilà pour mon expérience !


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (20 Novembre 2015)

Tiens-nous au courant dans la durée stp...


----------



## wiloupioupiou (22 Novembre 2015)

Une semaine plus tard et 2000km dans le secteur Rhone-Alpes / Bourgogne (Lyon, Saint-Etienne, Bourg-en-Bresse, Dijon...) Aucun décrochage! Ni dans Waze ni dans iCoyote, je suis étonné d'être le seul à faire ce retour car il me semble que d'autres personnes étaient en bêta , pour info je suis même à la bêta 4 et ca tourne parfaitement, je n'ai pas fait un seul retour aux données 3G "forcées".


----------



## AntoineDP (24 Novembre 2015)

Avec iOS 9.2 beta 3 je crois (ou 4 je sais plus) build 13C75 et réglage opérateurs 23.0 plus de soucis sauf dans les tunnels mais jusque là rien d'anormal ! 
J'avais failli prendre un rendez-vous en Genius Bar tellement le probleme était embêtant ...


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (24 Novembre 2015)

Va falloir nous la sortir rapidement la 9.2 alors.


----------



## AntoineDP (24 Novembre 2015)

On en est à la fin à mon avis ! Elle est en beta depuis plus d'un mois si je dis pas de conneries


----------



## yanikfiat (26 Novembre 2015)

Sinon y'a le bon plan de chez Sosh avec le code promo SOSHNOEL qui donne droit à un forfait à 9,99€ pendant 12 mois, sans engagement, tout illimité /3Go Data, 4G...etc...Offre valable jusqu'au 13 décembre 
Je viens de sauter le pas...bye bye Bouygues et sa 4G à 1800MHz !


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (30 Novembre 2015)

Oui enfin lorsqu'on est engagé pour 2 ans, "pacher sez choz" euhhh.

En tout cas j'ai payé 10 € pour "register" mon UDID afin de passer sous la b4 de la 9.2.

Cela fait 1 h 15 que je tourne avec mon GPS en 4G et aucun décrochage.
J'ai encore 37 hrs à faire ...


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (1 Décembre 2015)

Ah non ça recommence ! En pire !


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (1 Décembre 2015)

Obligé de repasser en 3G malgré réinitialisation des réglages réseau.

La b4 de la 9.2 ne résout donc pas le problème chez moi. 

Je répète, la b4 de la 9.2 ne résout pas le problème chez moi.


----------



## loloto (1 Décembre 2015)

Vous êtes toujours chez bouygues ?!


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (1 Décembre 2015)

Oui. Je suis degouté !


----------



## rbart (1 Décembre 2015)

Jean Claude Dusse a dit:


> Oui enfin lorsqu'on est engagé pour 2 ans, "pacher sez choz" euhhh.
> 
> En tout cas j'ai payé 10 € pour "register" mon UDID afin de passer sous la b4 de la 9.2.
> 
> ...


Les Beta sont gratuites chez Apple.
Pourquoi payer pour enregistrer un UDID ?
Il y a encore des gens qui prennent des téléphones avec engagement ? C'est un peu du pigeonnage non ?
Pour ma part, migration en cours ches SOSH, 9€90 pour 3Go.
Tant pis pour Bouygues.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (1 Décembre 2015)

Les bêta dev non, ça ne fonctionne pas si tu n'es pas registred. Les bêta publiques je n'en sais rien.


----------



## rbart (1 Décembre 2015)

Jean Claude Dusse a dit:


> Les bêta dev non, ça ne fonctionne pas si tu n'es pas registred. Les bêta publiques je n'en sais rien.


Pourquoi prendre des beta developpeur payantes alors que les publiques sont exactement les mêmes et gratuites ?


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (1 Décembre 2015)

On s'en fout un peu non ? Là n'est pas le problème !


----------



## rbart (1 Décembre 2015)

C'est juste pour éviter que d'autres se fassent enfumer par les profiteurs qui vendent des UDID alors que ça ne sert plus à rien pour tester des bêta


----------



## pat218 (1 Décembre 2015)

Ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle ... ...

Moi qui espérais que la 9.2 corrigeait le problème, comme apparement pas mal de personnes ici à en croire la baisse du nombre de messages postés ....

Si la 9.2 finale ne corrige pas le problème, ou si la correction est du genre : if 4G and LTE and GPS on alors forcer mode 3G et afficher 4G quand même ... je ne compte pas en rester là, même si à mes yeux Apple est une super marque et Bouygues un opérateur majeur, admettons que sur ce coup il y a quand même un gros loupé ... qui ne dure que trop, et pour lequel il faudra bien finir par désigner un coupable, car pour l'instant et depuis 2 mois c'est le consommateur de bonne foi qui est lésé.


----------



## pat218 (1 Décembre 2015)

Autre info aussi au passage, avec la 9.0 quand le GPS partait en vrille, repasser en 3G rattrapait le coup ... En ce qui me concerne avec la dernière 9.1, j'ai évidemment oublié de repasser en 3G quelques fois, et quand le GPS s'est mis à partir en vrille, pas moyen de rattraper les choses en revenant en 3G, seul un redémarrage du téléphone l'a remis d'aplomb.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (1 Décembre 2015)

Je propose actioncivile.com.

Vu hier soir dans les pigeons sur F4.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (1 Décembre 2015)

Je propose actioncivile.com.

Vu hier soir dans les pigeons sur F4.


----------



## djpoulet (1 Décembre 2015)

Toujours le même problème sur 2 iPhone 6s et 6s Plus. Pas l'ombre d'un résolution en vue visiblement. 
Portabilité demandée chez Red et Sosh avec les 2 dernières promo signalées par MacG.
Bon courage à ceux qui sont coincés chez Bouygues.


----------



## iphone5stiti (1 Décembre 2015)

Je suis passé chez Orange moi  comme ca adieu la perte de localisation et bienvenue le meilleur Reseau de France


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (1 Décembre 2015)

Je n'en peux plus je n'en peux plus je n'en peux plus !


----------



## jeremuld (1 Décembre 2015)

Toujours pas de correctif ???
J'ai le même problème en Belgique avec Mobile Viking (qui utilise le réseau Base). 
En passant en 3G, ça va. 

J'espère toujours que IOS 9.2 pourra régler le problème


----------



## zbab (1 Décembre 2015)

Alors, juste pour info, j'avais il y a quelque temps réussi à résoudre le problème en passant chez Free.
Depuis, plus aucun décrochage GPS, magique !
Sauf que : re-problème hier soir en rentrant du boulot ! Et, à ma grande stupéfaction, je constate que c'est la 1ère fois (depuis que je suis passé chez Free) que je suis connecté en 4G pendant toute la sortie de ville du Havre, soit sur 5 km (d'habitude, seul le centre était en 4G, après c'était 3G pendant 30 km). Free aurait-il activé de nouvelles antennes en 1800 MHz ? Il en était question, je crois ...
Bref, je me retrouve donc avec le même problème, en ayant changé d'opérateur. Va vraiment falloir trouver une solution ...


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (2 Décembre 2015)

Ah c'est très intéressant. Car on aurait beau passer chez Soch, le problème sera le même lorsqu'ils passeront aussi à la 1800...


----------



## rbart (2 Décembre 2015)

Oui, le problème sera surement le même, mais au moins on paye 9.90 pour 3Go par mois pendant un an...
Il sera toujours temps de rechanger si nécessaire.
Et en attendant, ça marche très, très bien.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (2 Décembre 2015)

Il est vrai. Malheureusement je suis à quasi 10 Go mensuelles en conso Data. Et je suis bloqué 2 ans chez eux.


----------



## rbart (2 Décembre 2015)

Quelle idée de prendre des forfaits avec engagement.
Au bout d'un an, tu peux te barrer sans souci
Tu gagneras beaucoup d'argent.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (2 Décembre 2015)

Bah on peut en parler ailleurs si tu le souhaites. Excuses-moi mais là n'est pas le sujet


----------



## jeremuld (2 Décembre 2015)

+1 pour le Dusse !
Ce n'est pas vraiment le bon endroit pour dire ça mais j'aime beaucoup ce que tu fais !
Sinon, il n'y a pas d'autres belges avec le même problème que moi sur Viking ?


----------



## pat218 (3 Décembre 2015)

Je suis tout de même surpris par l'absence de critiques, voir la complaisance, dont bénéficie Apple dans cette histoire auprès des sites et de la presse spécialisée .... bref ...
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment identifier la référence de la puce GPS montée sur l'iPhone 6S(+), ou la révision matérielle de ce dernier (via Général/Informations/Modèle par exemple) ? Je m'explique ...
Vu le nombre de clients touchés par cette histoire un peu partout dans le monde, je me permet de considérer que l'info est forcément remontée chez Apple, et de ce fait je ne voudrais pas que la correction ait déjà été faite matériellement en toute discrétion, en montant une autre puce GPS par exemple, et que nos premières séries d'iPhones restent oubliées par rapport à ce problème (toujours dans l'hypothèse pessimiste où la 9.2 ne corrige rien).
Par exemple, si quelqu'un achète un iPhone 6S(+) flambant neuf aujourd'hui, plus de 2 mois après la fabrication des premières séries, est-ce que le problème est encore présent ?


----------



## iphone5stiti (3 Décembre 2015)

pat218 a dit:


> Je suis tout de même surpris par l'absence de critiques, voir la complaisance, dont bénéficie Apple dans cette histoire auprès des sites et de la presse spécialisée .... bref ...
> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment identifier la référence de la puce GPS montée sur l'iPhone 6S(+), ou la révision matérielle de ce dernier (via Général/Informations/Modèle par exemple) ? Je m'explique ...
> Vu le nombre de clients touchés par cette histoire un peu partout dans le monde, je me permet de considérer que l'info est forcément remontée chez Apple, et de ce fait je ne voudrais pas que la correction ait déjà été faite matériellement en toute discrétion, en montant une autre puce GPS par exemple, et que nos premières séries d'iPhones restent oubliées par rapport à ce problème (toujours dans l'hypothèse pessimiste où la 9.2 ne corrige rien).
> Par exemple, si quelqu'un achète un iPhone 6S(+) flambant neuf aujourd'hui, plus de 2 mois après la fabrication des premières séries, est-ce que le problème est encore présent ?


Non je ne pense pas qu'il est changé la puce Gps, Apple va juste sortir un correctif avec la nouvelle mise à jour


----------



## mattb (3 Décembre 2015)

Si les opérateurs français passent aux 1800 comme c'est prévu je crois, là, le problème va se généraliser et on en entendra beaucoup plus parler. Enfin, j'espère... Et Apple réagira...........?


----------



## AntoineDP (7 Décembre 2015)

Je vous assure qu'a presque 100km par jour sur mon 6s Plus en 9.2B4 13C75 en beta publique et Opérateur : Bouygues Telecom 23.0 je n'ai plus aucun soucis sauf dans les tunnels mais ce n'est que normal. Qu'avez vous comme configuration


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (7 Décembre 2015)

La même sur 6S


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (7 Décembre 2015)

Et je roule 39 hrs/ semaine. Je suis obligé de reforcer la 3G.


----------



## AntoineDP (7 Décembre 2015)

Étrange ! Mais du coup le probleme est partiellement résolu ? C'est pas comme ça qu'on doit résoudre ...
Mais à qui la faute ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (7 Décembre 2015)

Je prends le train en marche.

Je comprends pas le rapport entre le réseau et le GPS. Le GPS est un composant qui reçoit les émissions radios émises par les satellites de la constellation GPS. Le réseau va éventuellement intervenir en A-GPS pour accélérer les calculs de position mais pas plus. Je pense plus à un blême hardware du à des interférences quand le phone passe en 4G. Un correctif logiciel peut minimiser le soucis. Mais je leur souhaite bon courage.

Donc en récapitulant, en 3G: ça marche. En 4G ça pose des soucis. Il faudrait avoir un schéma des antennes internes:
antenne GPS, antenne GSM 3G, antenne 4G. La 4G en GPS n'apporte rien, cela fonctionnait très bien en GPRS avec un débit permanent.


----------



## manuelbatista (7 Décembre 2015)

AntoineDP a dit:


> Je vous assure qu'a presque 100km par jour sur mon 6s Plus en 9.2B4 13C75 en beta publique et Opérateur : Bouygues Telecom 23.0 je n'ai plus aucun soucis sauf dans les tunnels mais ce n'est que normal. Qu'avez vous comme configuration


Pareil pour moi.


----------



## manuelbatista (7 Décembre 2015)

manuelbatista a dit:


> Pareil pour moi.


iPhone 6s


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (7 Décembre 2015)

Don't know. Mais il faut que ça bouge !


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Décembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Je prends le train en marche.
> 
> Je comprends pas le rapport entre le réseau et le GPS. Le GPS est un composant qui reçoit les émissions radios émises par les satellites de la constellation GPS. Le réseau va éventuellement intervenir en A-GPS pour accélérer les calculs de position mais pas plus. Je pense plus à un blême hardware du à des interférences quand le phone passe en 4G. Un correctif logiciel peut minimiser le soucis. Mais je leur souhaite bon courage.
> 
> ...




Nous ne l'aurons jamais ce schéma !


----------



## byothe (8 Décembre 2015)

Hello
Je viens de constater également ce souci sur mon iPhone 6s en 9.1.
Apple n'a toujours pas référencé le Pb et ne veut rien faire...
C'est vraiment dangereux en bagnole !


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Décembre 2015)

J'ai pas d'iPhone 6.

Est ce que vous pouvez me dire les conditions précises?
Wifi: activé ou pas?
Bluetooth: activé ou pas?
Les logiciels incriminés: plan?, Google?, Waze?...

Connection à un kit type TomTom support ou autre kit mains libres.?

A la lecture, ce problème me fait fortement penser à un soucis d'interférence. Chaque techno a besoin de son antenne, aussi petite soit elle. Il y a forcément des rayonnements. Le GPS est très sensible puisque les phénomènes météo influent sur la précision, comme les bâtiments (effet canyoning), les forêts denses.

La meilleure précision du GPS est de 10M et peut se dégrader à 50m (voire plus) dans des conditions limites et plus de précision du tout en indoor (tunnel, parking souterrain...). Pour contrer ces effets, généralement les éditeurs intègrent le map matching qui permet par logique de positionner l'icône sur une route et pas au milieu d'une rivière ou sur le toit d'un immeuble. Si le signal est perturbé, les données cartos (X/Y ou longitude/latitude)sont faussées. C'est l'histoire de la boussole qui est leurrée avec un aimant.

Il y'a plein de soft gratuits sur le store, installez en un pour le suivi de parcours (GPS recorder, TrailTracker...). Enregistrez un parcours et affichez le via une carte (généralement ils s'intègrent avec google map). Si le parcours est juste, c'est que le code des softs de nav. n'est pas bon. Si le parcours est faux, c'est un blême hardware.


----------



## byothe (8 Décembre 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> J'ai pas d'iPhone 6.
> 
> Est ce que vous pouvez me dire les conditions précises?
> Wifi: activé ou pas?
> ...



Hello pour ma part le problème n'existe que depuis que j'ai un iPhone 6s
Le gps saute de temps en temps et met plusieurs minutes avant de raccrocher le signal... J'ai constaté le problème avec Waze


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Décembre 2015)

Oui c'est ce qui est dit depuis le début.


----------



## byothe (8 Décembre 2015)

Jean Claude Dusse a dit:


> Oui c'est ce qui est dit depuis le début.


L'assistance me demande de faire des tests... mais c'est un problème compliqué à reproduire...


----------



## rgi (8 Décembre 2015)

Même perte de signal chez moi sur mon 6s avec free ou b&you. Ios 9.1


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Décembre 2015)

Une piste. La 4G consomme plus d'énergie que la 3. Il est possible que ça provoque une distorsion si la puce GPS est sur le même circuit. La connexion aux cellule est permanente et le phone cherche en permanence la meilleur réception en scannant le réseau. Si cela induit un pic de conso, ça peut affecter le GPS. Ca devrait se résoudre avec l'amélioration de la couverture 4G


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Décembre 2015)

La version finale de 9.2 est sortie. 

Il s'agit de la même que la b4. Or, la màj n'est pas nécessaire. Toutefois, en naviguant dans les menus, l'iPhone m'a proposé une màj opérateur.
Je suis désormais sous la 23.1.

Je va s tester demain.


----------



## loloto (8 Décembre 2015)

Comment fait on pour récupérer la mise à jour opérateur ? Je suis sur la 9.2


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Décembre 2015)

Vas ds infos et/ou màj logicielle. Un pop-up va t'arriver en pleine tête


----------



## loloto (8 Décembre 2015)

Ah oui la mise à jour s est proposée d elle même ! Je vais également tester  le gps demain


----------



## pat218 (9 Décembre 2015)

Mise à jour faite ... 9.2 + réglages opérateur ... Verdict jeudi pour moi, mais j'ai en lisant la release note de la 9.2 je n'ai pas trouvé de point citant ce problème GPS ! pas corrigé ou hypocrisie ? attendons le verdict ....


----------



## rgi (9 Décembre 2015)

Perte de gps toujours présente chez moi 35 mn de route et au bout de 10 mn décroçhage du gps. la maj 9.2 n'a rien changée de mon coté.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (9 Décembre 2015)

Ah ! Je leur avais dit ! J'attendais plus de la màj opérateur que de la 9.2 puisqu'elle était déjà installée,


----------



## rgi (9 Décembre 2015)

@Jean Claude Dusse

T'a pas conclu alors ...


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (9 Décembre 2015)

Je teste en ce moment même. 1 res impressions ce soir.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (9 Décembre 2015)

Bon, 1 er bilan, après 1 journée d'utilisation. Aucun problème détecté.
Je vous tiens au jus dans la durée. 
Croisons les doigts.


----------



## loloto (9 Décembre 2015)

Good News !!
Je n ai pas encore teste de mon côté


----------



## pat218 (10 Décembre 2015)

Pas de déconnexion ce matin en 4G + ios 9.2 + réglages opérateurs 23.1 .... Par contre utilisation seulement 25 min donc le test n'est pas forcément significatif, même s'il est encourageant.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (10 Décembre 2015)

Jour 2 : R.À.S. 

Encourageant.

C'est dans la durée qu'il faut mesurer.


----------



## loloto (10 Décembre 2015)

Ah Bug résolu alors ?!


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (10 Décembre 2015)

Seul le temps le confirmera. 

39 hrs sur la route / semaine... J'aurai une réponse probante mercredi...


----------



## pat6869 (11 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, idem pour moi Iphone 6S plus, GPS qui décroche sous Waze au bout de 10 à 15 minutes. J'arrive à le réactiver sans rebooter en allant dans les paramètres de réinitialisation et en faisant Réinitialiser localisation et confidentialité dans Général/réinitialiser
Apparemment Bouygues est au courant du problème et cherche un correctif (cf http://www.tomsguide.fr/actualite/iphone-6s-gps,49033.html). Pourtant pour moi ce n'est pas à Bouygues de corriger mais à Apple, leur téléphone est censé être compatible avec la bande de 1800 Mhz et donc le GPS devrait fonctionner aussi en même temps, Apple a dû raté un test de validation. D'ailleurs il n'y a pas que chez Bouygues qu'il y a des problèmes mais chez plein d'autres opérateurs (vu sur le NET). Passer en 3G n'est pas une solution à long terme.


----------



## OlivierMarly (11 Décembre 2015)

Apple n'y est à mon avis pour rien. Les correctifs opérateurs semblent montrer qu'ils ont mal implémentés les paramètres réseaux. Normalement, dans la trame, l'opérateur demande une puissance précise au phone. Si cette puissance n'est pas respectée, le spectre "couvre" les autres fréquences. 
En clair: pour montrer une couverture optimum, le réseau émet à une puissance supérieur. Le phone lui est limité à la puissance de son modem. Ce qui expliquerait aussi certains problèmes de qualités réseau (effet de saturation, coupure, autonomie en baisse...).


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (11 Décembre 2015)

@pat6869

As-tu fait les màj ?

Pour ma part, cela semble avoir résolu le problème. 
Bien que le recul ne soit pas suffisant pour en être certain.


----------



## rgi (11 Décembre 2015)

Chez moi avec free ou b&you , le gps décroche toujours . Avec le zenfone de ma femme par contre aucuns soucis avec mes puces


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (11 Décembre 2015)

Free commence à utiliser officieusement la1800 j'ai cru lire...


----------



## pat6869 (11 Décembre 2015)

Jean Claude Dusse a dit:


> @pat6869
> 
> As-tu fait les màj ?
> 
> ...



J'ai fait la mise à jour en 9.2 mais cela n'a rien changé par contre j'ai fait ensuite la maj des paramètres opérateur et là cela semble ne plus décrocher sur 2 trajets de 30 minutes. A voir dans la durée.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (12 Décembre 2015)

J + 4:

R.À.S.


----------



## jeremuld (12 Décembre 2015)

Pareil pour moi, je l'ai pas utilisé très longtemps mais toutes les fois où je l'ai testé, pas de décrochages GPS sur Viking Mobile (Base) en Belgique.
Je croise les doigts !


----------



## loloto (12 Décembre 2015)

Idem pour moi tout va bien le problème semble résolu 
Délais 2 mois d attente pour combler ce Bug opérateur !


----------



## jeremuld (14 Décembre 2015)

Fausse alerte... Nouveau décrochage aujourd'hui sur la route en 4G ! 
J'ai du remettre le 3G pour récupérer le réseau. 
Merci Apple et Base !


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (14 Décembre 2015)

J + 5 : R.à.S.

Sorry 4 u jeremuld. C'est inquiétant ton histoire.
Je touche du bois dirons-nous


----------



## rgi (15 Décembre 2015)

jeremuld a dit:


> Fausse alerte... Nouveau décrochage aujourd'hui sur la route en 4G !
> J'ai du remettre le 3G pour récupérer le réseau.
> Merci Apple et Base !



La même pour moi.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (15 Décembre 2015)

J + 6 : aucune perte de Localisation.

En revanche, grosse perte totale  de réseau pdt 30 mn. Hardware Reboot,      Données cellulaires etc.
Et c'est revenu.
C'est heureusement arrivé pdt ma pause.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (17 Décembre 2015)

J + 7 : R.À.S.

Ah si ! J'ai vu Star Wars ! Et à la fin et bah !!!!!!! ;p


----------



## pat218 (17 Décembre 2015)

Tout est OK pour moi aussi ....
Donc vu qu'il y a eu une correction, CQFD il y avait bien un gros bug doublé d'une lacune énorme dans les tests de l'appareil, mais au final on ne sait pas si cette correction est venue d'Apple et/ou de Bouygues, rien dans les release notes, aucune comm officielle, aucune info sur la nature de cette correction, 2 mois de galères, bref ...
Je tire en tous cas pas mal de conclusions par rapport à toute cette histoire, la principale étant sans doute que le prochain achat ne se fera qu'après quelques mois de commercialisation de l'appareil et de son iOS ...


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (17 Décembre 2015)

J + 8 : R.À.S.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (18 Décembre 2015)

J + 9 : R.À.S.


----------



## AntoineDP (19 Décembre 2015)

Je pense que ce soucis a été réglé par la MAJ opérateurs qui nous a aussi apporté le support des appels VoLTE

ÉDIT : D'ailleurs bouygues est relativement en avance par rapport à ses concurrents sur ce sujet il me semble. Quand j'appelle ma famille en iPhone chez bouygues cest cristallin mais le 5s de mon amie chez sfr j'ai presque l'impression que l'on a été mis en relation par un opérateurs des années ... J'étais pas encore né pour le savoir


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (20 Décembre 2015)

Je souhaite vraiment être certain que ce problème est réglé dans la durée.
Pour ma part, la VOLT n'est pas activée.


----------



## AntoineDP (20 Décembre 2015)

Tu as quelle version des réglages opérateurs ? Je suis passé en 23.1 la semaine dernière

ÉDIT : Après personne n'a la VoLTE pour l'instant donc je bascule quand même en 3G pour 99% de mes appels


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (20 Décembre 2015)

Idem.


----------



## AntoineDP (20 Décembre 2015)

En 23.1 tu devrais donc pouvoir basculer 4G sur voix et données non ?


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (21 Décembre 2015)

Oui. Cela ne change rien.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (21 Décembre 2015)

On va en parler ds un autre post si tu le veux bien. Celui-ci n'est pas sur ce sujet.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (23 Décembre 2015)

J + 13 : R.À.S.


----------

